# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Брошюра о коровах.

## Прабхавати деви даси

Брошюра о коровах. 
                                             (Прабхавати деви даси)

                                     План.
 1. Введение.
 2. Типичные ошибки поселенцев.
 3. С чего начать? Выбор места под поселение.
 4. Покупка или строительство дома и организация коровника.
 5. Корма.
 6. Пасти или навязывать? 
 7. Стойловый период. Основные болезни.
 8. Уход за коровой, дойка, лечение, чистка навоза.
 9. Молоко, навоз и моча. Бизнес ли? 
 10.Индивидуальная еда и лекарство.
 11.Навоз.
 12.Роды.
 13.Новорожденный теленок. Раздой.
 14.Воспитание бычка.
 15.Кастрировать?
 16.Рост стада. Проблемы. Два способа содержания коров.
 17.Некастрированные быки, минусы и плюсы. 
 18.Раздой телочки.
 19.Старая корова, вол.
 20.Как помочь корове, когда она оставляет тело.
 21.Заключение.

                                 1. Введение.

  Многие преданные, (люди, верящие в Кришну и практикующие сознание Кришны), 

интересуются простым образом жизни на земле, так-как понимают, что жизнь в городе 

становится труднее. Меня попросили написать брошюру о том, как содержать корову в 

домашнем хозяйстве. Материалов на эту тему есть много, но они, в основном написаны 

людьми, которые видят в коровах лишь источник получения молока и мяса. Поэтому такие 

материалы не вызывают полного доверия. Они не основаны на шастрах, священных 

писаниях, и на указаниях святых личностей. Постараюсь приводить слова из писаний, где 

 знаю, остальное напишу, основываясь на своем опыте жизни на ферме Новая Враджа 

Мандала в Беларуси. Я не претендую на то, что наш опыт является самым идеальным и 

правильным, может, у кого-то есть и более правильные способы содержания коров и волов 

(быков) или более приспособленные к их условиям. 
  Эту работу посвящаю своему духовному учителю  Шри Шримад Бхактиведанте Нараяне 

Госвами Махараджу, а также Шри Шримад Бхактиведанте Свами Прабхупаде, по чьей милости 

я оказалась занятой в служении коровам Кришны на ферме НВМ. А также прошу у них 

благословенийй, чтобы она принесла благо всем, кто будет ее читать.

                                2. Типичные ошибки поселенцев.

  Многие преданные хотят переехать из города на деревню и завести корову. Хочу сразу 

вас предупредить не делать этого. Вы не сможете жить рядом с обычными материалистами, 

держать корову не таким способом, как они, и жить спокойно. Надеяться на это - полная 

иллюзия. Шрила Прабхупада не говорил, чтобы его ученики ехали в обычную деревню и 

заводили себе корову. Он хотел, чтобы ВСЕ его ученики-грихастхи (домохозяева, 

семейные люди) жили на земле в основанных ими вайшнавских сельхозпоселениях и 

поддерживали коров и волов. Есть его интервью на ферме в Миссисипи, где он говорит, 

что наше общество должно выглядеть так: в городах храмы, где живут брахмачари и 

санньяси, которые проповедуют (и привлекают новых людей), а на фермах живут семейные 

люди.
 В свое время преданные основывали довольно много ферм, но где они сейчас? 
 Мое мнение - из-за допущенных ошибок в организации ферм, многие из этих проектов 

развалились. Также и по другим причинам...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Основные ошибки. (Написано, основываясь на реальных случаях)

  Единоличие. 
 1)Какая-нибудь семья преданных решает переехать на деревню из беспокойного города, 

покупает себе дом и селится в нем. Они мечтают купить корову в будущем, они мечтают, 

что к ним привлекутся еще другие преданные, что они будут проповедовать и "сделают" 

новых преданных из местных жителей... Результаты:
 Масса сил уходит на обустройство нового жилья, земли под огород, сад. Годы проходят 

и они понимают, что корову держать не смогут, что их дети вынуждены общаться с 

материалистами, ходить каждый день в школу, где их "обрабатывает система", что редкие 

поездки в храм не удовлетворяют их духовные потребности...но они смиряются, "ведь 

ничего не поделаешь, это жизнь..." У них нет желания что-либо менять в своей жизни, 

нет сил. ...Но ведь могло быть по-другому!
2)Семья преданных перезжает в деревню, они крепкие хозяева, дети помогают, они 

покупают корову, потом появляются телята... их хозяйство растет... они крепко стоят 

на ногах! У них рождаются еще дети... И тут они замечают, что им приходится все 

больше сил тратить на защиту своих интересов от завистников-материалистов, которые 

везде, где только могут, "ставят им палки в колеса". Их коровы всем мешают: то в 

чужой огород зашли, то не по той стороне улицы прошли... Старшие дети выросли и 

выбрали жизнь на чужбине (ведь они ходили в школу, общались... зачем им "навоз всю 

жизнь месить", счастье - оно там, за горизонтом...вот они за ним и погнались). Жизнь 

в постоянных конфликтах становится невыносимой. А тут еще ювенальная юстиция по 

науськиванию соседей заинтересовалась их младшенькими... ...чтобы спасти детей, 

приходится переезжать в другое место. С коровами это слишком дорого, 9 животных как 

перевезти? Документы, справки ... Коров приходится оставить (или кому-то подарить, не 

знаю...)...
Но ведь могло быть по-другому!
3)Семья перезжает в деревню, где наряду с материалистами, уже живут несколько семей 

преданных. (Таких случаев довольно много). Они думают, что у них будет община. Но у 

них нет общей земли, общего поддержания, общей идеи. Они - каждый сам по-себе. У 

кого-то есть корова, но заботится о ней только эта семья... Так и живут...
 Вывод: нельзя ехать жить в обжитую деревню, где живет много материалистов, нельзя 

ехать в одиночку куда-бы то ни было...
4)Группа преданных-единомышленников основывают поселение! Они выбирают место недалеко 

от города (чтобы удобно и недорого было на работу ездить), или место под дачи, 

которое они облагораживают, делают красивым (и привлекательным для материалистов). Те 

а)успешно маневрируя законами, забирают землю, признают поселение недействительным, 

разрушают дома преданных, сносят их.б)(это уже мое предвидение событий, к счастью 

нереальное) в случае всеобщего катаклизма, нарушения снабжения городов это поселение 

будет разграблено голодными горожанами в первую очередь, ведь до него рукой подать...
 А ведь могло быть по-другому!
 Вывод: нельзя селиться близко от крупных городов и слишком близко от небольших. 
 Шрила Прабхупада писал, что поселения нужно организовывать В ГЛУБИНКЕ! Он все 

предвидел. 
 Можно еще много писать, неудачных примеров много... И как бизнес пытались строить на 

молоке, (все остальное вроде правильно было...), ...но мы полны энтузиазма ехать на 

землю, не правда ли? Тогда поехали! 

                                   3. Выбор места под поселение.

  Если допустить ошибку в выборе места, то исправить ее потом будет невозможно.  
 1) Подальше от города. Желательно умирающая, но не заброшенная, деревня, или рядом с 

ней какой-нибудь хутор.
 2) Наличие свободных незанятых земель. Обычно это непригодные для земледелия земли: 

каменистые, неровные, труднодоступные для техники (весной вязнет...). Такие земли вам 

охотно отдадут в пользование...
 3) Наличие естественных водоемов. Река, озеро, родники, ну хотя бы колодцы...
 4) Наличие леса, где возможно заготавливать дрова. Вот тут вы поймете, как хорошо 

жить на хуторе, когда нет конкуренции по дровам. Если только вы будете пользоваться 

даже небольшим участком леса, выбирая на дрова только мертвые деревья, то вам его 

хватит на неограниченное время. Если же будут материалисты, которые выбирают живые 

деревья, то леса на всех не хватит. 
 5) Чистое в экологическом плане место, вдали от крупных промышленных предприятий...
  Начинать можно с нескольких гектаров, планируя в дальнейшем не менее 100-150. 

Поэтому место выбирается с расчетом расширения общины.

        4. Покупка или строительство дома и организация коровника.

 Дом выбирается по своим возможностям. Нужно осмотреть рельеф местности, составить 

минимальный генплан своего участка и участка общего поселения. Прикинуть, где и что 

будет располагаться. Учитываются стороны света, роза ветров, феншуй...
 Коровник, если он будет общий для всех поселенцев, располагается подальше от 

водоема, не на болоте, и не слишком далеко от жилых домиков, чтобы удобно было 

приходить на служение, охранять животных и т.д. Слишком близко тоже нежелательно, 

из-за запаха.  
 Если же животные планируются содержаться по-отдельности в каждой семье в 

индивидуальных сараях, то сарайчики располагаются обычно, во дворе.
 Требования к коровнику.
 Наличие деревянного пола. Сток для мочи.
 Естественное освещение, минимальное. В коровнике не должно быть слишком светло, 

так-как летом в "гнусный" период слепни и оводни, залетающие в сарай, будут кусать 

коров и не давать спокойно доить корову. Эти насекомые боятся темноты, залетая в 

полумрак коровника, они бъются в окна и сильно коров не беспокоят. Таким образом 

летом в коровнике коровы могут находить убежище от кровососущих насекомых при  

условии, что в коровнике царит полумрак. Поэтому в сарае делают небольшие окна повыше 

от пола. 
 Не должно быть сквозняка, щели нужно заделывать.
 Наличие вентиляции, либо принудительной либо естественной. Летом скапливаются 

выделения аммиака от коровьей мочи, которые вредны для здоровья коров и людей.
 Двери должны открываться наружу, чтобы в случае экстренной эвакуации легче выпустить 

животных наружу.
 Невысокий потолок. Зимой животные своими телами быстрее нагревают небольшое 

помещение.
 Особого утепления не требуется. Коровы не боятся холода, они боятся мокрого с дождем 

ветра, сырости на полу, т.е. спать должны не в болоте, а на сухом. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                                                 5. Корма.

  Летом коровы пасутся и пьют воду. Можно давать кухонные очистки, только нужно 

внимательно следить, чтобы в них не было опасных для коров предметов: металлических 

острых гвоздей, проволок, пластмассовых крышечек, пластика и т.д...
 Зимой дополнительно к сену (до 14 кг сена на голову в день) дается размол или мука 

(до 2 кг) либо пшеничные отруби (до 4 кг), овощи: резаная кусками тыква, кормовая 

свекла, картофель.
 Круглый год дается соль. Желательно соль-лизунец.
 Если животные имеют возможность пастись на диких пастбищах (на колхозных обычно 

растет 4-5 вида трав, не более), то в специальных добавках коровы не нуждаются. 

                                      6. Пасти или навязывать?

 Если у вас одна-две коровы, то некоторые могут их просто навязывать на колышек. Но 

тогда нужно учитывать следующее. 
 Когда корова пасется, свободно выбирая себе разные травы по своему вкусу, то она 

сама составляет себе рацион, в зависимости от своей естественной потребности. Если же 

мы ее ограничиваем в этом, то должны будем сами составлять ее меню. А у нас это 

получится хуже, чем у Господа, Который придумал и корову, и ее потребности.
 Поэтому в шастрах написано, что "корова должна гулять свободно".
 Также корова - это животное копытное. Оно должно проходить в день несколько 

километров, если здорова и молода, конечно. Движение для коровы - это жизнь!

                             7. Стойловый период. Основные болезни.

 Наши предки пасли своих коров круглый год. Эта ситуация изменилась из-за развития 

жадности, стремления к наживе, лени в людях. Наступила Кали-юга.
 С возникновением стойлового периода появилась наука ветеринария, так-как появились 

особые болезни, возникшие из-за того, что коровы стали содержаться в помещениях в 

неподвижности почти полгода, то есть полжизни.
 С наступлением холодов, морозной погоды коровы снижают удой. И тогда обычные люди 

ставят их в сарай на зиму. Мы же продолжаем пасти. Коровы не боятся мороза, они 

боятся холодного ветра с дождем, тогда они  не пасутся, а поворачиваются спиной к 

ветру и стоят, выгнув спины горбами. Поэтому мокрая холодная осень и такая же весна - 

это самые тяжелые для них периоды. Тогда они могут простудиться. Поэтому у них 

обязательно должно быть сухое непродуваемое укрытие, где они смогут высохнуть и 

согреться. Это коровник.
 Если животные продолжают пастись, то у них к зиме отрастает густая теплая шерсть. 

Если с наступлением холодов их поставить на стойловый период в теплый сарай, то 

шерсть останется не слишком теплой, и такие животные на улице будут мерзнуть. У нас 

были подобные случаи. 
 Зимой коровы продолжают выходить на пастбище и доставать траву из-под снега, а дома 

им дополнительно дается подкормка в виде сена, овощей и т.д.
 Если же у вас негде пасти зимой (зимних пастбищ требуется больше, чем летом, потому 

что зимой трава не отрастает, как летом), то нужно обязательно выгуливать корову на 

улице, где она должна проходить в день несколько километров. Это очень важно для ее 

здоровья. И даже современные ученые приходят к такому выводу. 

 Если стельная (беременная) корова продолжает пастись, активно двигаться, то рожать 

ей будет легче и быстрее. Связки, на которых держится матка, в которой растет плод, 

при движении остаются крепкими, упругими. При содержании коров со стойловым периодом 

часто бывают вывороты матки при родах. Причина - слабые мышцы матки и связок. Это 

из-за искусственного осеменения и неподвижности.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

                      8. Уход за коровой, дойка, лечение, чистка навоза.

 Корову доят от 1 до 3 раз в день в зависимости от удоя и состояния вымени.
 Доить можно двумя способами: кулаком и в оттяжку. Я дою и так, и так. Руки и соски 

должны быть всегда слегка влажными, чтобы корове не было больно. Также если доят в 

оттяжку, то нужно быть осторожным, чтобы не травмировать канал внутри соска.
 Перед дойкой соски вымени моют или протирают тряпочкой, потом вытирают насухо, чтобы 

не капало, но было слегка влажным. 
 После дойки обязательно делается массаж каждой доли вымени и затем выдаиваются 

остатки молока. Это делается обязательно, чтобы не потерять в удое. Если мы чисто 

выдаиваем корову, хорошо ее кормим, спокойно и ласково с ней обращаемся, то она не 

снизит удой из-за нас. 
 Первое надоенное молоко - это "легкое" молоко, в нем больше всего минеральных 

веществ, оно более "жидкое".
 Последнее в вымени молоко (остатки) - самое жирное, там больше всего сливок. Поэтому 

у ленивой хозяйки, которая ленится тщательно выдаивать корову часть сливок теряется и 

удой постепенно падает.

 Если корова заболела, то лучше обратиться к специалисту. Но часто современные 

ветврачи советуют сдать животное на бойню, так-как лечение не сулит хозяйке мат. 

выгоды. Поэтому мы хотя и бращаемся иногда к врачам, но не всегда выполняем их 

советы.
                       Основные проблемы и причины их возникновения.

 Вздутие.
 Причина - нарушения пищеварения из-за некачественной или непривычной пищи. Грязный 

картофель, плесневелое сено. Резкий переход с одного вида корма на другой, например, 

весной выгнали корову пастись на клеверок... а она до этого только сено ела. Поэтому 

при круглогодичном выпасе, когда весной животные едят отрастающую молодую траву среди 

прошлогодней старой, захватывая языком и ту, и другую, вздутий по этой причине не 

бывает.
 Вздутие может быть из-за травматического ретикулита, когда животное съело инородный 

предмет (гвоздь, или что-либо несъедобное ..).
 При вздутии дают выпить подсолнечное масло (1-2 бутылки), водку (при травм. 

ретикулите нельзя), заставляют животное ходить или даже бегать, чтобы начали газы 

отходить, вызывают рвотный рефлекс, надевая "уздечку" из тряпки, смоченной в 

керосине... и еще много чего другого, что знает специалист...

 В молоке появились белые сгустки. Долька опухла, горячая.
 Это разновидность мастита. Застужено вымя, застой молока в вымени, нерегулярное 

доение, сглаз (энергетический удар), склонность к маститам, обусловленная 

генетически.
 Массаж вымени, тщательное и более частое выдаивание, намазать камфорной мазью или 

маслом, ввести в сосок специальное лекарство (в аптеке узнать название), содержать на 

сухом деревянном полу или сухой подстилке.

 Могут травмы, удары по вымени. Если уже появилось сильно кровавое молоко, то 

вводится лекарство в сосок и пробуем сдаивать ежедневно. если состояние не 

улучшается, то лучше оставить сосок в покое и дать молоку перегореть. Он 

атрофируется, но зато останутся другие соски. Если же продолжать доить эту кровь, то 

корове будет очень больно и она станет бояться вообще, чтобы ее доили. Это 

испорченная корова, с которой опасно работать. 
 Если же при дойке состояние улучшается, с каждой дойкой молоко светлеет, то все в 

порядке. Вымя восстановится.
 Травмы ног. 
 Рана моется, обрабатывается перекисью и замазывается ихтиоловой мазью. Если 

возможно, то накладывается повязка. Обячно животные ее сбрасывают.
 Сбит рог. Сильное кровотечение.
 Если возможно (иногда не удается даже подойти к животному, тогда кровь сама 

постепенно останавливается, образуя сгусток), то накладывается повязка на остаток 

рога. Эта часть очень чувствительна и болезненна, как если бы нам сняли ноготь.
 Перломы ног у копытных обычно считают, что не лечатся. Таких животных сдают на 

бойню. У нас был случай, когда с закрытым переломом телочка сама выздоровела. Повязки 

она сбрасывала... Ее оставили в покое, и она на трех ногах сама паслась недалеко от 

коровника. Был свободный доступ к воде. Она долго выздоравливала. Нога передняя левая 

срослась криво, но она может ходить, прихрамывая, бегать и даже бодается с другими 

животными. Сейчас она дает молоко после второго отела. 

 Навоз у нас в коровнике обычно убирается каждый день. Если содержится немного 

животных, то можно убирать реже. Главное, чтобы корова могла лечь в более менее сухое 

место. Также, чтобы не было сильного запаха аммиака, который вреден для легких. 

Коровы на крупных фермах в стойловый период заболевают туберкулезом именно из-за 

постоянного вдыхания паров аммиака, а также из-за того, что зябнут, переохлаждаются.
  Когда животное стоит долго в неподвижности, то оно легко простужается, потому что 

зябнет. Движение же согревает тело, разгоняет кровь, активизирует обмен веществ. 

Вспомните детскую сказку про двух братьев морозов, , которые  пытались заморозить 

богатого барина и бедного мужика. Первого легко заморозили, потому что он, хотя и был 

одет в теплую шубу, сидел в неподвижности на санях, а вот второго заморозить не 

удалось, хотя он был одет в тонкий кожушок, потому что он бежал за санями, потом 

колол дрова...  
 Наши коровы пасутся и зимой, и летом. Зимой они приходят в коровник разгоряченные. 

Встав на свои места, они быстро согревают помещение своими телами, дыханием. Они не 

склонны зябнуть, поэтому не болеют. 

                              9. Молоко, навоз и моча. Бизнес ли?

 В интервью, данном на ферме в Миссипипи, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что нам не надо 

работать в расчете на продажу, т.е. для бизнеса, выращивать овощи, производить 

молоко... Мы должны стараться обеспечить самих себя всем необходимым, стараться быть 

самодостаточными. А продавать можно излишки. "Если Кришна даст вам больше, чем вам 

необходимо, то это вы можете продавать" - Ш.Прабхупада.
 Нам не нужно развивать менталитет бизнесмена, наша цель - не деньги. Сейчас все 

помешались на деньгах и как их раздобыть побольше. Многие не понимают, что еда, 

например, важнее, особенно чистая, без "химии". За деньги такую, какую можно 

вырастить самому, не купишь. 
 Таким образом, нужно сразу отказаться от планов заработать на коровьем молоке. 

Первый год после отела корова будет давать максимальное количество молока, а потом 

удой уменьшится. А покрывать корову каждый год вы не сможете, потому что вам некуда 

будет девать телят. Ведь их не продают. 
 Зато навоз и моча у вас будут всегда, и в большом количестве.
 Из навоза можно делать много вещей, как и из мочи. Но это отдельная тема. Есть спец. 

 литература. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                             10. Индивидуальная еда и лекарство.

 Когда мы выращиваем своими руками на грядке овощи, например, ходим босиком по 

грядкам, поливаем водой, которая касалась нашего тела, то растения получают 

дополнительную информацию о нашем теле и его физическом состоянии. Так-как именно мы 

заботимся о них, у нас развиваются с ними отношения, они "узнают" нас. Растения 

способны влиять на тонкий план, на наше настроение. Это их поле деятельности. 
 Чувствуя благодарность за заботу, растения, собрав информацию о нас, выбирают из 

земли, воды, воздуха, влиянии планет .... необходимое именно для нашего тела, в 

соответствии со своей природой, конечно. Таким образом, огурец, например, будет 

максимально полезен именно тому, кто его вырастил, а не тому, кто его купил...
 И Кришне такая еда больше понравится, чем купленная в магазине, потому что в ней 

есть любовные взаимоотношения. 
 Такая еда является одновременно лекарством. Она питает и лечит.
 То же самое касается и коровы, ее молока, а также ее еды. 
 Если коровы много лет пасутся на определенной территории, то они сеют травы, поедая 

их семена и выводя их с навозом, сеют дички яблонь и груш, потом удобряют это... 

Земля и растения запоминают именно этих коров, и производят пищу для них. Это единая 

экосистема. И такая еда лучше, чем накошенная и привезенная издалека трава, как 

делают во многих местах за границей. Там коровы не пасутся вообще. 


                                          11. Навоз.

 Для земледелия используется навоз разной степени зрелости.
 Свежий навоз.
 Используется ранней весной или поздней осенью на удобрение кустиков черной и красной 

смородины, крыжовника... плодовых деревьев. Его разводят с водой для опрыскивания 

кустов от различных болезней, а если такой разведенный навоз постоит и забродит (туда 

можно добавить сорняки без семян), то им подкармливают тепличные и  другие растения.
 Полуперепревший навоз.
 Если мы складируем навоз в кучи (если его мало, можно сверху прикрыть сорняками или 

темным полиэтиленом, иногда поливать водой или помоями), то он постепенно 

перепревает. Раз-два за сезон его нужно перелопачивать, чтобы дать доступ воздуха. За 

год он может превратиться в перегной.
 Полуперепревший навоз - мажущая масса с остатками соломы, которой подстилали коров.
 Перепревший навоз - мажущая масса без остатков травы.
 Перегной - рассыпчатая черная масса ("черноземчик"). Уменьшается по сравнению с 

изначальной массой навоза в 4 раза. Самое лучшее удобрение, уже готовое к "поеданию" 

растениями. Обязательная заделка в почву, если оставить на поверхности, то быстро 

"вычихается", минерализуется взаимодействием с воздухом, твердеет, постепенно 

исчезает. Если же его хотя бы слегка присыпать землей, или перекопать с ним грядку, 

то хватает надолго. Увеличивает количество гумуса в почве.
 Полуперепревший и перепревший навоз можно использовать местно для удобрения капусты 

(в ямки для капустин ложат по пару лопат и перемешивают с землей и золой из печки), 

огурцов, тыквы, кабачков, кукурузы, шпината... (нельзя для моркови, гороха, редиса, 

фасоли, бобов, нежелательно для свеклы, картофеля, для них лучше - перегной).
 Коровий навоз считается лучшим из всех видов навоза (конский, овечий, куриный и 

т.д.)
 Он более гармоничен по своему составу; растения, которые получают подкормку из 

вышеперечисленных по степени созревания видов коровьего навоза, более устойчивы к 

различным заболеваниям, потому что он лечит и предохраняет их. Подробности есть в 

спец. лит.-ре.
 Коровий навоз, заделанный в почву, "работает" 4 года. Первые два года максимально 

отдавая растениям полезные вещества. Поэтому мы обычно вносим его раз в два года, 

иногда - каждый год, если почва сильно истощенная.  

                                          12.Роды.

 Благоприятное время для зачатия у коровы бывает раз примерно в 20-25 дней. Длится 

сутки. Называется охота. Определить это время можно по поведению животного и других 

животных. Она прыгает на других коров, а они - на нее. Беспокоится. Тогда корову 

ведут к быку или оплодотворяют искусственно. У нас быки это делали. Если вы ведете ее 

к быку, то надо, чтобы он запрыгнул и сделал свое дело не один раз. Если корова после 

этого чуть присела, то значит, попал...

 Обычно коровы рожают самостоятельно. Приходишь на коровник - а там пополнение. 
 Иногда приходится помогать. Тогда во время потуги нужно осторожно потянуть за 

торчащие ножки, на которых лежит головка, вернее, виден только носик. Обычно ножки 

скользкие, тогда можно взять пучок сена, обернуть ножки и потянуть. Когда выйдет 

голова, тогда во время следующей потуги потянуть еще. Нельзя тянуть, если нет потуги, 

можно вывернуть матку. Также нужно, чтобы родовые пути были достаточно растянуты, 

чтобы не было разрывов. Их можно осторожно растягивать, расширяя руками... 
 После родов обычно хочется пить, поэтому корове нужно дать вволю теплой воды (хотя 

бы не сильно холодной), неплохо дать морковки, красной свеклы, чтобы восстановить 

силы. Но это по-возможности.

                                    13.Новорожденный теленок.

 Когда теленок вышел, то его нужно дать облизать корове. Иногда корова слишком 

увлекается облизыванием тела, а не носика. Тогда можно освободить носик от слизи, 

если это необходимо (иногда и так все нормально), если теленок чихает, сопит, пытаясь 

вздохнуть. Теленка мама должна облизать, чтобы он не замерз, а также это массаж, 

чтобы его тело быстрее окрепло и он смог встать на ножки.

                                                        Раздой.

  После отела корове подмывают вымя, соски, вытирают насухо и подпускают теленка. 

После того, как он наелся, выдаивают остатки молозива в ведерко.
 Иногда теленку помогают ловить соски. Важно, чтобы он поел молозива, тогда его 

организм быстрее освобождается от первородного кала и начинает работать 

пищеварительная система. 
 Молозиво - очень питательный продукт. Кто-то считает его даже невегетарианским. 

Слишком много белка. Похоже на яичный желток. Мы из него делали запеканки с тертым на 

крупную терку картофелем, с солью и перцем и укропом. Можно добавить молока или воды 

и просто запечь с солью и специями. Можно дабавлять в блины или хлеб. Получается 

белковый хлеб.
  Очень важно разработать вымя, выдаивая его полностью. Сначала это будет трудно, и 

корове может быть больновато. Но если есть теленок, то все получится. С таким 

помощником-дояром все будет в норме. Вначале доят 4-5 раз в день. Потом 3 раза. Если 

в вымени будет оставаться молоко, то в мозг поступит сигнал, что "слишком много 

молока организм вырабатывает, может быть застой, который опасен, поэтому количество 

вырабатываемого молока нужно сократить", и вы не получите максимальное количество 

молока, которое способна дать ваша корова. У людей работает тот же механизм. Поэтому 

так важно полностью выдаивать корову. Особенно в первое время после отела. 

Запускается механизм раздоя. Также при  даче сочных кормов, но не сразу, чуть погодя. 

После того, как вымя достаточно разработается. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                                              14.Воспитание бычка.

   Если родилась телочка, то специального образования ей не нужно. А вот если 

бычок.... то его нужно начинать воспитывать пораньше... можно начинать с месяца. Его 

приучают к ласке, гладят. Потом надевают детский оголовник или веревочку. Ее можно 

завязать по типу оголовника с поводком и водить теленка, как собачку.
 Если теленок большой, то сразу оголовник бывает и не оденешь. Тогда нужно гладить 

его по шее рукой, потом чесать, потом чесать веревочкой, "пилить", чтобы животное не 

боялось. Давать вначале понюхать веревочку, потом тягать ее по шее, под шеей. 

постепенно охватывая шею, голову, нос, за ушами... так незаметно надеть оголовник и 

отпустить... теленок недолжен думать, что он в ловушке. Главное - не вызвать страх. 

Мы просто играем... Никакого насилия.
 Когда теленок привык ходить за вами на поводке, можно начинать обучать его голосовым 

командам. 
 У животных в отличие от людей замечательная память сразу с рождения. Они все помнят 

с рождения. Это нужно им для выживания. Поэтому если вы обучите своего бычка 

пораньше, то он будет всю жизнь вопринимать вас как своего учителя, даже когда 

вырастет огромным.
 Можно добавить, что очень важно воспитать животное таким образом, чтобы работа с ним 

была безопасной. Бычок или телочка не должны Вас бояться, но также не быть 

агрессивными. Животные должны уважать любого человека, уступать ему дорогу. Это 

закладывается с детства. Можно играть с маленьким теленком, но когда он хочет 

бодаться с Вами, нужно показывать ему, что этого делать не следует. Или если он (она) 

хотят запрыгнуть Вам на плечи или на руки... Когда они маленькие, то это ничего, 

смешно, но если они захотят сделать то же самое, когда вырастут, то это будет 

опасно...  У нас была маленькая кобылка, которая любила становиться на задние ножки и 

закидывать передние на плечи хозяину. Он наслаждался такой игрой, когда животное было 

маленьким. Но когда она выросла, она иногда продолжала так делать... и хозяину было 

не до смеха... (это был мужчина хрупкого телосложения).  
 Обучение бычка рабочим командам - это отдельная книга. Не здесь.

                                               15.Кастрировать?

 Примерно в возрасте 4-6 месяцев, до года, бычка нужно кастрировать, если вы не 

хотите оставлять его на племя. Взрослый бык может быть опасен. Даже если его обучили, 

он неуправляем, если почувствует запах коровы в охоте, побежит за ней даже если будет 

запряжен и сзади у него будет телега, борона, плуг... 
 У быка независимый характер, он не желает подчиняться любым людям, только тому, кто 

его покорил. Других он может захотеть покорить сам... У нас был бык, который нападал 

на людей, когда видел, что они без палки. Даже после кастрации его характер не 

изменился, он искал случая победить человека. После очередного нападения от него 

пришлось избавиться... Поэтому не следует ждать неприятностей, лучше кастрировать до 

года. В год быки становятся половозрелыми.
 Есть разные способы кастрации. Бескровный способ состоит в том, что маленькому бычку 

передавливается основание мошонки, где тонкое место. Это делается специальными 

щипцами. У нас таких щипцов не нашлось. К тому же здесь не было специалиста, 

делавшего подобные операции. Зато нашлись ветврачи, кастрирующие обычным способом. 

Делается это с применением местной анестезии, уколами новокаина. Перед операцией 

мошонка моется, высушивается, обрабатывается йодом. Операция делается на чистом сухом 

месте:  на улице на невысокой траве лучше всего. Подробности нужно показывать, 

описание ничего не даст. Поэтому при необходимости лучше обращаться к специалисту.
 После кастрации животному развязывают ноги и выпускают пастись. Какое-то время нужно 

следить, чтобы ваш вол, так теперь называют кастрированного бычка, не лежал в грязи. 

Поэтому его обязательно на ночь загоняют либо в коровник на сухой чистый пол, либо 

оставляют вне загона, где чистая трава. 
 После операции какое-то время может быть припухлость в области мошонки, потом 

проходит.

                              16.Рост стада. Проблемы. Способы содержания.

 Многие задают вопрос: "Куда девать телят?" Ведь чтобы давать много молока, корова 

должна рожать. На этот вопрос у меня есть два ответа. Первый ответ или выход в том, 

что мы должны ограничить рождаемость, контролировать ее, потому что ВСЕ нарождающиеся 

телята будут оставаться в вашем стаде. 
 Если Вы хотите содержать коров не так, как это делают материалисты, а так, чтобы не 

нарушать законы Бога, то есть два способа. 
 Первый мы вынуждены осуществлять сейчас, пока нас мало. То есть сильно ограничивать 

численность стада. Потому что мы не можем распространять наших животных 

материалистам, это грех. Поэтому наши коровы не будут рожать также часто, как у 

обычных людей. Следовательно, у нас не будет столько же много молока. Мы будем 

вынуждены заботиться о старых, больных, неиспользуемых молодых животных, чтобы их не 

убили мясоеды. У преданных, занимающихся коровами, есть опыт, когда коровы продолжают 

доиться много лет после отела, некоторые коровы после запуска (когда они вообще не 

давали молока), начинают опять давать молоко, есть опыт раздоя нерожавших телочек. 

Только вот количество молока во всех этих случаях намного меньше того, когда корова 

рожает. Например, после 2-3-го отела корова может давать 15-20 литров молока в сутки, 

а на второй год после отела - 6-5 литров, на 3-ий год - и того бывает меньше, это 

зависит от особенностей организма коровы. У нас телочки дают от 2-х до 6 литров в 

день. Это почти как коза. Обычному материалисту это будет смешно читать... Ест как 

корова, а дает, как коза. Но ведь зато без греха!... Это понять сможет только 

преданный. Поэтому содержать коров лучше общиной, всем вместе. Это легче. Из 

нескольких коров пару штук обязательно будут дойные. И тогда молоко делится на всех, 

и все в выигрыше. Если же селиться поодиночке, то ты не в состоянии будешь 

поддерживать много голов, а если содержать одну корову, которая почти ничего не дает, 

то это морально очень трудно и скоро надоест. 
 Второй способ возможно будет осуществлять, когда нас будет много, когда возле 

вайшнавских поселений материалистов вообще не будет.
 Вот тогда мы сможем позволить нашим коровам рожать чаще, а лишних животных раздавать 

преданным, либо выпускать на волю. Только не пугайтесь, выпускать - не значит 

выгонять. 
 Мы живем на хуторе, возле самого леса. И давно заметили, что коровы даже в наших 

суровых условиях способны выживать в диких условиях. Им порой в лесу даже лучше, чем 

у нас. То есть Господь, природа о них заботится лучше, чем можем мы.
 Например, у нас они стоят в загоне, где порой бывает мокро и грязно, холодно. (Осень 

и весна). Если бы они сами были в лесу, то для ночевки выбрали сухое чистое местечко 

где-нибудь под елочками. Там еще и от ветра лучшая защита, чем у нас под навесами для 

коров. 
 Или еще. Мы выгоняем коров пастись в день со стольки до стольки... а в дикой природе 

они могут пастись намного дольше, с самого рассвета до глубокой ночи. А порой и 

ночью... 
 Я знаю опыт разных людей, которые содержат коров почти "диким" способом. Если коров 

не пасут, а просто выпускают в лес, они все равно вечером приходят домой, чтобы их 

подоили. Но бывают случаи, когда по нескольку дней не появлялись... если есть телята, 

которые высасывают молоко. 
 Таким образом, если пофантазировать и представить, что современная цивилизация 

рухнула, а остались только благочестивые люди, которые коров не убивают, то можно 

предположить, как возможно будет содержать коров "дедовским" способом и при  этом 

иметь достаточно молока. (Больше, чем сейчас)
 С утра вы подоили ваших коров и выпустили их пастись, играя при этом на флейте или 

рожке (дудочке) определенную мелодию. Если есть маленький теленок, который находится 

в сарае, либо в специальном загончике с травой, либо на привязи, то корова сама 

придет к нему, чтобы его покормить. Это проверено. 
 Если телята большие и отученные сосать, и они пасутся со стадом, то вечером играется 

другая мелодия, "сбор" и коровы выходят потихоньку из леса на этот звук, затем 

играется "домооой!" и стадо идет домой. Дома их обязательно угощают, либо как-то еще 

стимулируют (ласка, общение...), дома есть хорошее укрытие, чувство защищенности... 
 Зная привычки этих животных, можно их так обучить, что содержать их будет совсем 

нетрудно. Сейчас мы боимся выпускать их так просто, потому что вокруг много мясоедов, 

которые могут обидеть коров. Также в привычки местных жителей не входит огораживать 

свои посевы или охранять их. Поэтому если наши коровы заходят на их посевы, то у нас 

проблемы. 
 При таком содержании зимой коров можно подкармливать меньше, чем сейчас. Это тоже 

облегчение. 
 Но все это дело далекого будущего... а пока приходится содержать их первым из 

указанным способов.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                             17. Некастрированные быки, минусы и плюсы.

 У нас был опыт содержания некастрированных быков в количестве 4-х голов. Это может 

оказаться кому-нибудь полезным, если кто-либо не захочет кастрировать своих животных, 

считая это негуманным...
 Когда корова в охоте, за ней бегает целый "паровозик" быков-поклонников, которые 

буквально "ездят" на корове. У коровы ободраны бока, спина, однажды они доломали ей 

спину (перед этим корова упала с чердака) и корова пала на ноги и умерла.
 Быки становятся агрессивны друг к другу и особенно к волам. Они объединяются в свою 

группировку и нападают на "рабочий класс". В стаде постоянные разборки, они ломают 

заборы, приходится ремонтировать коровник...
 Быки труднее поддаются воспитанию, не хотят слушаться.
 Осенью, когда у большинства копытных гон (свадьбы), быки становятся бродягами, их 

тянет в путешествия, они подолгу бродят в лесу, не возвращаясь домой по нескольку 

дней,  они могут не узнавать своих при встрече (меня однажды не узнал мой воспитанник 

Чит), могут быть опасны, особенно осенью.
 Рычат, роют землю, хорошие охранники! Причем на зайцев, луну, диких свиней не 

реагируют, в отличие от собак, которые лают по любому поводу. Быки же рычат на людей 

или друг на друга (интонации разные, можно отличать).
 До того, как у нас в стаде завелись некастрированные быки, волы вели себя спокойно, 

тихо. С появлением быков, которые, подрастая, стали рыть землю, рычать, один из 

быков, самый сильный, стал вести себя как вожак. При появлении на территории нового 

человека Чит (вожак) сразу выяснял личность. Волы стали подражать быкам в поведении, 

и тоже научились грозно рычать и рыть землю. Местные жители стали больше уважать 

наших быков, волов, боясь близко подходить к нашим животным. О нас разнеслись слухи, 

что у нас злые быки. Это хорошо, потому что желающие украсть животных на мясо тоже 

боятся за свою жизнь и выбирают более спокойное место, где можно поживиться.
 Из-за того, что быки много времени тратят на погоню за чувственными наслаждениями, 

сражения друг с другом, они не успевают набрать жировые запасы на зиму. Поэтому зимой 

они в большей степени нуждаются в дополнительной подкормке, чем волы, которые больше 

едят, лишь иногда прыгая на коров. 
 Работать на быках невозможно, хотя в литературе говорится, что один человек усмирил 

быков тяжелой физической работой. У нас таких героев не было. Я пыталась обучать быка 

(3-х летку), пока он не понял, что сильнее меня. Тогда он просто легонько отпихнул 

меня и удрал. И больше не захотел заниматься. Быки очень независимы.

                                                      18.Раздой телочки.

  Весной, когда отрастет молодая трава, у телочек даже небеременных увеличивается 

вымя, набухают его дольки. Вот тогда можно начать их доить. Если у вас в стаде есть 

такие непокрытые телки, то нужно внимательно следить за их выменем, чтобы не случился 

мастит, если вымечко у них все-таки набухнет. 
 В одном случае при  доении вначале выделялась прозрачная жидкость, которая потом 

перешла в молоко. В другом случае сразу начало выделяться молозиво, как-будто сразу 

после  отела. Мы его запекали с картошкой и солью с перцем. Через несколько дней 

молозиво превратилось в молоко. В этом случае телочке было немного больно при доении, 

приходилось иногда спутывать ноги, успокаивать, подкармливать ее, заманивая в 

коровник. В конце концов она поняла, что ей делают облегчение и привыкла к процессу 

доения.
 В первом и других случаях телочки сразу стояли спокойно, им нравилось, когда их 

доили. 
 В дальнейшем одну из таких телочек покрыли, она забеременела и родила. После отела 

стала давать более 20 литров молока в сутки. Это была Гита. Телочкой она давала около 

2-х литров молока в день.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 



                                          19.Старая корова, вол.

 Коровы живут в среднем 20 лет. Почти все это время многие из них способны давать 

молоко, а волы работать. Порой они становятся дряхлыми и больными, тогда о них нужно 

заботиться, как о стариках. Только они говорить не умеют. Если они уже не могут 

пастись со стадом, то ходят где-то недалеко от дома. Нужно следить, чтобы всегда была 

вода. Если зима, то давать им сено, мешанку из отрубей, овощи. Следить, чтобы 

животные лежали в сухом месте. Если им уже трудно вставать, и они больше лежат, то 

приносить воду и еду к ним на место. Убирать навоз под ними, следить, чтобы не было 

пролежней.

                            20.Как помочь корове, когда она оставляет тело.

  Если старая корова или вол уже не могут вставать несколько дней, то это значит, что 

животное "пало на ноги". Жвачное крупное животное, если несколько дней не может 

встать, то у него нарушаются процессы пищеварения и начинаются процессы онемения и 

отмирания тканей из-за большой массы тела. Начинается это с задних ног. 
 Если есть надежда  на выздоровление и животное еще не старое, то иногда животное 

"подвешивают" в "ходунки". То есть важно не дать корове (волу) долго быть в лежачем 

положении, чтобы не началось отмирание тканей. Под живот и под грудь пропускаются 

широкие ремни, которые закрепляются наверху. Это может быть металлическая рама.
 У нас такие попытки спасти коров успехом не увенчались, а вот коня спасли. Хотя в 

литературе есть примеры с коровами.
 В священных писаниях говорится, что после оставления тела коровы, вола живое 

существо может получить тело человека. Но смерть должна быть естественной. Мы можем 

помочь нашему животному получить более благоприятное рождение, если оно будет 

оставлять тело в спокойной атмосфере любви и заботы. Очень неблагоприятно оставлять 

тело в состоянии страха, беспокойства. Поэтому важно показать животному, что вы его 

продолжаете любить, даже если оно встать не может. Погладить, говорить ласковым 

спокойным голосом. Я замечала, что порой коровы, рабочие волы чувствовали вину за то, 

что они загораживали своим телом проход, когда умирали в коровнике, и не могли отойти 

в сторонку, чтобы пропустить меня. Обычно наши животные очень вежливые, если нам 

нужно протиснуться мимо них, они уступают, отходят в сторону. Поэтому, чувствуя их 

умонастроение, я ласково успокаивала их, что все нормально, я и так пройду, они мне 

не мешают, гладила их, чтобы они понимали, что их любят. Иногда по возможности 

времени я садилась рядом с умирающим и читала джапу, пела бхаджаны, просто 

молилась... Я замечла, что само присутствие человека вселяло в животное уверенность и 

спокойствие. Они ведь доверяют людям. Рядом с умирающим животным не должно быть 

собак, чтобы не было страха. Однажды мы принесли фото Божеств умирающей корове, спели 

киртан. 
 Когда корова оставила тело, мы обычно закапываем тело в землю поглубже. Поем киртан, 

молимся за это живое существо, чтобы оно получило более благоприятное рождение. 

Говорится, что после тела коровы, (вола) если она умерла своей смертью, живое 

существо рождается человеком, который находится под преимущественным влиянием гуны 

благости. Это склонный к благочестивой деятельности человек, умный, спокойный, 

трудолюбивый, способный к наукам. В современном обществе редко коровы умирают своей 

смертью, поэтому, может быть, сейчас мало таких людей.  

                                            21.Заключение.

  Когда мы живем на земле и заботимся о коровах, мы всегда должны помнить, для чего 

мы это делаем, что является нашей конечной целью. Это бхакти, любовь к Богу.
 Если это забыть, то можно чрезмерно погрузиться в материальную деятельность, 

привязаться к ней, потом впасть в гнев, если что-то не получается, и насовершать 

оскорблений (коров, преданных...). Я это видела. В результате человек оставляет не 

только коров, но и Сознание Кришны. Поэтому, как бы не было трудно в практическом 

служении, нужно продолжать читать джапу, читать книги, всегда находить возможность 

общаться с преданными, быть в возвышенной садху-санге. Это будет давать духовную 

силу, чтобы продолжать служить коровам, которые помогают нам. Я это тоже видела и 

чувствовала. Если неправильно относиться к коровам, то можно опуститься до животного 

уровня, быстро деградировать. Если правильно относиться к коровам, с любовью, то они 

помогут подняться до уровня гуны благости.
  Кришна в Шримад Бхагаватам в 11 песне говорит Уддхаве, что "чистое желание служить 

Мне может появиться только в сердце человека, находящегося под влиянием гуны 

благости". Поэтому, служа коровам правильно, мы можем "стать на старт" преданного 

служения Верховной Личности Бога, Шри Кришне.
 Тогда садху-санга принесет реальные плоды в самое кратчайшее время.
 Есть библейская притча про сеятеля, который посеял семена и на камни, и на песок, и 

на глинистую почву, и на добрую вспаханную землю. Что где выросло, помните? 
  Посеянное на камнях быстро сгорело на солнце; -на песке - быстро взошло, но потом 

засохло от нехватки питания и влаги... и т.д.
 И лишь посеянное на доброй вспаханной земле взошло и принесло хороший урожай.
 Современные проповедники СК ездят везде и сеют где могут: в городах в основном. Но 

там у нас почти нет гуны благости, одни "камни" да "песок". 
 Шрила Прабхупада хотел создать "добрую вспаханную землю", организовывая вайшнавские 

сельхозпоселения, где бы у людей сердца стали подобны доброй мягкой плодородной 

земле. Доброе слово святого (семена бхакти, чистой любви к Богу), брошенное в такую 

землю, быстро взойдет и принесет плоды. 
 Если мы будем дружно жить в таких общинах, находиться под руководством чистых 

Вайшнавов, всегда в садху-санге, то наш путь к Богу сократиться, мы сможем быстрее 

вернуться и заняться служением Верховной Личности, Которая очень ждет нас...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Харе Кришна! Предлагаю эту брошюру почитать всем интересующимся, как можно содержать коров, волов. Может быть, я что-то упустила, забыла написать, может, у кого-то есть другой опыт, лучший. Давайте поделимся.
 Мне уже сказали, что я не указала в этой брошюрке. Дописываю.
 Возраст телочек для раздаивания - 2,5 - 3 года. Можно и старше, если есть такие. 
 Когда сажусь доить корову, то веревочкой ей хвост привязываю к ее задней ноге, чтобы она мне "пуджу" не устраивала. В Чайтанья Чаритамрите есть описание Господа Кришны, где говорится, что у Него было 3 веревки: меньшая - для привязывания хвоста корове, другая - для привязывания теленка рядом с коровой, и третья - для связывания задних ног корове, если она беспокойная при дойке. Мы тоже так делаем, это удобно. Только телят не привязывали, они либо просто сами рядом стояли, либо мы их сначала подпускали, а потом отгоняли за калиточку. Коровам их видно было и так, и этак.
 Если что непонятно, спрашивайте, вместе обсудим.
 Харе Кришна!

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Корова Гопи с дочкой Атмой.

 Урок. Ананда обучает малыша Чандру команде "стэй" (оставаться на месте).

 Даршан и Митра на уроке. "Мы совсем как взрослые волы, приготовились телегу тянуть..." Видите, оглобля между ними лежит, а сзади телега видна? Только они еще маленькие, чтобы работать. Это шутка.

 Коровы принимают солнечные ванны. Зимой они любят подолгу греться на солнце, даже глаза прикрывают... 

 Вот такая она, жизнь пастуха... (Володя прабху на Балу).

 Весной в огороде. Вишвамбхара прабху, я и Балу с Муни пашем сохой.

 Осень 2011. Ремонтантная малина Ривейли, выращенная на коровьем навозе, предлагается Божествам (Радха Говинда Лалита Вишакха).

----------


## Эдвард

Хорошие фото! Вы молодцы  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan

Уважаемая Прабхавати, или я невнимательно прочитал или действительно нет информации. Сколько ваши коровки дают в среднем в год молока на одну корову?

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Уважаемая Прабхавати, или я невнимательно прочитал или действительно нет информации. Сколько ваши коровки дают в среднем в год молока на одну корову?


Я не считала. Потому что все молоко никогда не забирала, телята сосут примерно половину за день в течении полгода-год, а только потом их отделяли. Если брать среднюю корову, то в первый год она способна давать также, как и обычные деревенские коровы: первым отелом - 7-8 литров, вторым и дальше - от 12-до 20 (иногда и больше) в день летом на хорошей траве. (Это ВЕСЬ удой, то есть при условии, что теленку НИЧЕГО не достается). На второй год после отела летом корова дает меньше молока, чем в первый год - от 3 до 7 литров, на третий еще меньше - от 0.5 до 6.
 Зимой удой уменьшается в первый год после отела до 5-6 литров (так-как они пасутся по снегу, то дают немного меньше, чем если бы стояли и вдоволь ели, но у нас условия тяжелые, приходится пасти), на второй и больше после отела - до 1-3 литров примерно. Можно подсчитать, сколько выйдет в год. Если корову не запускать, то она доится постоянно. Зима холодная, когда удой минимальный (и ранняя весна, когда молодой травы еще нет, тоже сюда входит) - это где-то месяцев 4-5. Считайте. 

Телочка Атма кушает ветки, где есть камбий, кора и почки, где растения запасают питательные вещества.

Зимой на речке на водопое. Мантра (так зовут телку 6 лет, сейчас она дает молоко, летом - до 6 литров в день, сейчас около 2).

Фквраль 2011, подкормка коров. Акрура прабху в очередной раз героически привез сено для спасения жизней коров Кришны.

Удалось доехать до моста. Последние километры были самые тяжелые... Вот что стало с (личным) грузовиком Акруры прабху. (А некоторые рассуждают о цене на молоко от защищаемых коров... Сколько оно будет стоить, если учесть жертвование здоровьем Акруры пр, и других, его имущества, сил и времени...и многого другого...?...)

...и так было не раз....

Привезенного сена хватало на несколько дней, а потом .... опять в лес, на кустики... пора самим добывать себе еду... Молодой вол Врата ест веточки.
 Если в наших условиях коров зимой не подкармливать, то выжить на ветках и траве из-под снега смогут только самые сильные животные, а старые, больные, растущий молодняк, самые дойные коровы - могут погибнуть от недоедания. Поэтому каждую зиму у нас происходит сражение за жизнь коров Кришны.

----------


## Lina

Алла (извините. что обращаюсь к Вам по мирскому имени, я не знаю ваших правил), скажите, пожалуйста, до какого времени телята сосут мать? Если их от неё не отбивать, они что, так и будут сосать до "пенсии"? У меня нет такого чудесного намордника, а сделать мне некому. И ещё про зимнюю пастьбу: на улице в мороз в минус20 у коров не обмерзает вымя? Тёлкам ничего не делается, я это прошла. а вот с коровой страшно. Говорят, кожа с вымени чулком сойдёт.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Обращайтесь, как Вам удобно.
У нас были случаи, когда дочка сосала маму и после того, как сама забеременела. Однажды мы наблюдали смешную картину: старшая корова кормит своего малыша, а с другой стороны к ней пристроилась ее взрослая дочь, которую тоже сосет ее малыш. Это плохо.  Бывало, что коровы сами начинали отгонять теленка, потому что он большой может больно сосать. Но некоторые терпели. 
 Вам можно отучить теленка, если отделить его, т.е. содержать какое-то время отдельно. Как - это Вам виднее. Я не знаю Ваших условий. Если Вы поставите своих на стойловый период, то просто в отдельном загончике отгородить палкой, чтобы они видели друг друга, но он дотянуться не смог. Только у нас тоже бывали курьезы. Корова специально прижималась к загородке, чтобы теленок хоть как-то мог дотянуться пососать.
 Кожа от мороза не сойдет. Если животное двигается, то в теле кровь согревает все. Даже телята на морозе сосут и ничего, соски мокрые не обмерзают. Главное, чтобы корова привыкала постепенно к морозу, чтобы не ложилась на снег отдыхать, вымя не простудила. В движении же вымя не боится мороза. У нас была корова, которая любила полежать, и на снегу тоже. У нее бывал часто мастит, стал хроническим. 
 Если у вас есть возможность зимой чтобы корова гуляла, то она только здоровее будет.
 
Кишор сосет Гиту. Февраль 2009.  Вира ("герой, воин") в стаде.

Деви и Врата пьют из проруби, сделанной в глубокой луже в лесу. Деви -"богиня", Врата - "обет", который соблюдают... (типа обещание...)

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Осень на ферме НВМ.
  
 
Даша. Мороженое из молока, сливок, сахара и ... осенних ягод малины ремонтантной.

Самодельная веялка для своего зерна.
 Дары матерей. (Земли, коровы и т.д.)
 
Матаджи Юля с сыном Мадху и цветной капустой, которую вырастил и угостил их Дима прабху.
 

Эти овощи выращены без химических удобрений, на коровьем навозе и золе из печки. Когда мы жили в городе, то не могли позволить себе покупать цветную капусту, обходились обычной кочанной, она дешевле. Сейчас же такие деликатесы, как цветная, броколли, кольраби, брюссельская (на фото, маленькие кочанчики на большом стебле) стали доступны. Главное - потрудись. Это зависит от тебя и милости Господа. А не от роста цен и зарплаты....

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Дары матерей (продолжение).
 
Гхи.   Юлины заготовки на зиму. Эта семья приехала к нам весной, за лето успели вырастить свой урожай и запастись на зиму...
 
 Живописный разноцветный салат из фиолетовой капусты Димы пр. (он у нас в этом году - "капустный король") и помидоров разных цветов: красных, желтых, черных,оранжевых, сладких перцев и сметаны.
 
Создание торта к празднику Говардхана пуджи. Обмазывание 2-го слоя самодельной сгущенкой от наших коров. Укладка на 2 слой яблок.
 
Торт Говардхан. (прасад).
 

В алтарной на празднике. Дима пр. и Паша пр. поют... после трудового дня...
Удивительно, но все необходимое для жизни могут дать нам наши матери: мать-земля, мать-корова, материнские руки...

----------


## Галим

*Прабхавати деви даси*,спасибо Вам огромное,все так здорово описали,сейчас думаю как же это всё устроить в своей жизни. :smilies:

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Ну, фотки не отражают полной реальной картины жизни. Это лишь эпизоды, причем выбранные. Я и сама просматривая, удивляюсь: "Какая, оказывается, у нас жизнь красивая!" Реальность, она немного другая... Всего не покажешь. Нужно самому прожить хотя бы год на ферме, чтобы все сезоны прочувствовать.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

ОБУЧЕНИЕ ВОЛОВ.

     Четыре урока от Балабхадры даса.

Введение и урок 1: Обучение в кольцевом загоне (ринге).

 Данная статья - первая из серии, описывающей, как мы о6учаем бычков
Враджу и Гиту. Помните - мы начали обучать их два с половиной месяца
назад.

 Подготовительный шаг для первого урока "Обучение в кольцевом
загоне" - развитие дружбы с вашим бычком (будем называть их так для
удобства, в оригинале -вол - прим. пер.) Существует несколько
способов развития дружеских отношений. Один из них заключается в
том, что человек, тренирующий бычка, желательно должен быть и тем,
кто его кормит. Таким образом, устанавливается приятный взаимообмен,
составляющий дружеские отношения. Другой момент - бычку следует
выделять время на привыкание к опыту любого рода, новому для него,
например, ношению оголовника. Он должен привыкнуть к нему прежде, чем
вы перейдете к следующему шагу - пристегнете к его оголовнику веревку
и поведете на прогулку. Если вы будете уделять время прогулкам с
вашим 6ычком в поле, на газоне, или в лю6ом другом доступном вам
спокойном месте, это поможет вам развить с ним дружеские отношения.
При этом не следует давать никаких команд типа "оп" или "вул".
 Вот увидите, он последует за вами. Вы так же увидите, особенно, если обучаете для упряжки двух бычков, что они захотят побегать, позадирать копытца в воздух и поиграть, в точности, как это делают дети. Так что готовьтесь: иногда вам придется натягивать веревку, а в некоторых случаях даже и отбежать немного в сторону.
 Первое время, когда 6ычки Враджа и Гита появились у нас, я гулял с
одним из них, а один их моих детей - с другим. Мы проводили на улице
около часу или полутора, позволяя им погулять, побегать и пощипать
травки. Время от времени мы ласкали их и чесали им за ушком и под
шеей. Благодаря такому совместному приятному времяпрепровождению, 
между нами начали развиваться отношения любви, доверия. Мы
потратили на это несколько недель.

=======================================================1==

                         Кольцевой загон (ринг).

 Тренировочное кольцо должно быть расположено в изолированном
месте, чтобы ничто не отвлекало во время обучения. Кольцевой загон
спедует построить таким образом, чтобы животное не могло из него
выпрыгнуть. Я предпочитаю тренировать животных, начиная примерно с
полутора-двух месяцев от рождения. Тренировочное кольцо на этой
фоторафии построено из материалов, приемлемых для данной
возрастной руппы. Если вы обучаете животных в возрасте между годом
и двумя, ваша конструкция должна 6ыть сделана из досок и быть 6 или 7
футов высотой (примерно 2 мера), чтобы они не могли выпрыгнуть из
кольца. Кольцевой загон на этой фоторафии около 16 футов (приблизительно 
5 с лишним метров в диаметре). Я использовал секции забора для
рогатого скота более 5 метров в длину и примерно 1,5 метра в высоту
каждая, сделанные из толстой металлической сетки. Мы также сделали
толстые ворота, через которые невозможно прорваться. Когда мы только
начали обучать Враджа и Гиту, мы гуляли с ними по частным дорогам и
лугам. Каждый день мы также заходили с ними в кольцевой загон,
позволяя им обнюхать все вокруг и затем выходили ,при этом не
закрывая за собой ворота. Так что, когда пришел день обучать бычков в
кольцевом загоне, мы зашли внутрь и на этот раз закрыли за собой
ворота. Но, поскольку до этого они уже были в кольцевом загоне, у них не
было причин бояться чего-либо, и мы смогли начать урок без
травмирующих мыслей с их стороны, типа: "Почему я нахожусь в этом
тесном кольце и почему ворота закрыты?''. В тот день, когда мы провели
свой первый урок в кольцевом загоне, бычкам было три месяца с
половиной. Враджа и Гита зашли в загон без колебаний и опасений.

 В кольцевой загон следует брать одного вола за раз. Поскольку
Враджа и Гита - близняшки, они не могут жить друг без друга, они всегда
вместе. Поэтому, чтобы избежать ненужных беспокойств, я тренировал
одного из 6ычков на виду у другого. После того, как один из них зашел
внутрь, ворота были закрыты. Нашему маленькому другу, по-прежнему
пристегнутому к поводку, было позволено походить в загоне, обнюхивая
его здесь и там, узнавая обстановку. После того, как он сделал это, мы
прошлись с ним по кругу. Таким образом я показал ему, чего я от него
хочу.
 После нескольких кругов я начал обучение голосовым командам.
  Сперва я начал с неподвижного положения. Бычок стоял возле забора, а я стоял
от него в нескольких футах в сторону центра кольца. Легким ударом
кнута позади него, слека потянув веревкой вперед, что означало, что
бычок должен пойти вперед, я дал команду "оп!" (означает "пошел!").
Ваш бычок не должен останавливаться до тех пор, пока вы не дадите
ему команду "вул".


=======================================================2==

  Время урока должно быть коротким, не
более, чем полтора часа утром и полтора часа вечером. Всякий раз,
когда ваш бычок правильно выполняет команду, его следует
вдохновлять словами типа ''молодец, Гита''. Так же следует с любовью
потрепать его по голове, шее, и т.д.  Каждая команда должна
сопровождаться их именами, чтобы они знали, что вы обращаетесь именно к
ним. Периодическое угощение тоже хорошо для закрепления достигнутого
успеха. Враджа и Гита любят печенюшки на арахисовом масле.
По окончании урока можете прогуляться с вашим подопечным на
пастбище, где он пасется, или в коровнике. При покидании кольцевого
загона ворота надо открывать медленно! Когда ворота открываются, вам
следует держать поводок покрепче и отдавать команду "оп!".
Вашему бычку не следует пулей вылетать из загона, он должен ждать
команды "оп!". Сейчас, когда вы покидаете загон и
возвращаете бычка на место, используйте команды "оп!" и "вул!'' (остановиться).
 Отныне ваш бычок должен начать повиноваться голосовым командам.
Гуляя с ним, слегка хлопните его сзади, если бычок не реагирует на
команду немедленно. Первый урок следует продолжать до тех пор, пока
волы не будут реагировать на команды с небольшим принуждением. У Гиты и 
Враджа освоение первого урока заняло ровно неделю
ежедневных занятий по полтора часа утром и вечером. Послушание,
основанное на любовных взаимоотношениях - фундамент успешного
обучения.

              Примечания:

1. Уроки обучения волов, представленные вашему вниманию
Балабхадрой дасой, в особенности уроки 1 и 2, предназначены скорее
для маленьких бычков, двух с половиной или трех месяцев от роду.
Обучение бычков в таком возрасге - просто удовольствие.
2. Начиная с 1991 года мы обучили множество упряжек, не пользуясь
кольцевым загоном. С помощью кольцевого загона (ринга) обучать
бычков намного легче, особенно если вы взялись за это совсем недавно.

           Урок 2: Команды "джи!" (направо) и "ха!" (налево).

 По завершении первого урока, Враджа и Гита научились командам "вул!"
для остановки и "оп!" для того, .чтобы пойти вперед или
начать двигаться. 3атем они научились команде "ха!" для поворота
налево и команде '''джи!" для поворота направо. Для того, чтобы
научиться данным командам, Врадже и Гите вначале необходимо было
научиться работать вместе. Во время первого урока их обучали в

=====================================================3==

кольцевом загоне (ринге) по-отдельности, а не в паре. Поскольку к тому
времени ярмо для них еще не было готово, я соединил их оголовники легкой
цепочкой. Я продолжал гулять с ними взад-вперед по дороге,
используя хлыст и длинный поводок, повторял команды из первого урока. Их
удаль поразила меня. Враджа взял на себя лидерство и, похоже,
наслаждался успешным исполнением крманд. Гита, не так склонный к
сотрудничеству на ринге, как Враджа, при работе в паре последовал его
примеру. Дважды в день в течение недели я тренировал их по нескольку
часов, прежде чем приступить к командам ''джи '' и "ха''. Команда "джи"
считается самой сложной, поскольку упряжка должна повернуть в другую
сторону от погонщика, который всегда находится слева от нее. Поэтому
мы начали с команды "ха", используемой для поворота налево. Как
правило, повороту налево (команда "ха'') научить легче, поскольку
погонщик стоит слева от упряжки, и поворот налево осущесгвляется в
сторону погонщика.
 Я обчнил их команде ''ха'' следующим образом: Гиту, который всегда
был "дальним" волом, я спегка ударил по правому плечу (его внешней
части), а Враджа, который всегда был "ближним", то есть ближайшим к
погонщику волом, я слегка ударил по коленям, одновременно с этим
громко отдавая команду. Я продолжал примерно в течение недели,
обучая бычков этой команде по полчаса два раза в день. Наградой им
было множество ласковых объятий, комплиментов и печенюшек на
арахисовом масле. В начале второй недели занятий я стал
воздерживаться от использования хлыста, насколько это было
возможно. Цель заключалась в том, чтобы хорошо завершить поворот
без лишнего насилия. Иногда я слегка хлестал Гиту сзади.
 3атем я начал обучение команде "джи''. Прежде всего, я зашел вперед и
справа от Враджа и Гиты, а затем заставил их сделать поворот вместе
со мной, одновременно отдавая команду "джи". Так следует поступать только
на ранних стадиях о6учения данной команде. Цель данного шага
заключается в следующем. Погонщик должен иметь возможность отдать
голосовую команду повернуть направо, при этом находясь слева от
волов. Часто погонщик не может зайти спереди своей упряжки во время
поворота, и, если волы не обучены делать поворот, следуя только голосовой
команде, они ожидают следования за погонщиком во время всех
поворотов. Я перешёл к следующей стадии обучения этой команде, как
только понял, что Враджа и Гита в целом усвоили идею. Следующая
ступень в обучении команде "джи" заключалась в том, чтобы, оставаясь
слева от бычков, отдать команду и слегка хлестнуть Враджа, ''ближнего
вола", снаружи по левому плечу. Я сосредоточил свое внимание на
обучении команде "джи''. Делал я это, опять-таки, по нескольку часов в
день в течение примерно недели, иногда повторяя команду "ха". 

=======================================================4==

 В середине второй недели я перестал пользоваться хлыстом, насколько
это было возможно для совершения успешного поворота.
В течение последующих нескольких недель я практиковал все команды,
периодически меняя их. Чем больше мои бычки тренировались, тем
меньше напоминаний при помощи хлыстика им было нужно. Насколько
только было возможно, вместо хлыста я использовал ласку,
комплименты и печенюшки. Другие упряжки,
которые я дрессировал, получали только ласку и похвалы, и успех 6ыл
тот же самый.
  Обучение данным командам заняло примерно две-три недели. Время, в
течение которого волы обучатся командам, будет варьироваться в
зависимости от их способностей, опыта тренера, и ежедневно
выделяемого на обучение времени. Враджу и Гите понадобилось
примерно три недели, начиная с первых занятий в кольцевом загоне и до
освоения команд "джи'' и ''ха''. Но не забудьте, прежде чем переходить к
третьему уроку, когда они будут тянуть вес, сперва необходимо получше
узнать ваших волов и установить с ними хорошие отношения, а затем
практиковать команды до тех пор, пока вы не удостоверитесь в их
добросовестном исполнении. Я порекомендовал обучать бычков в таком
раннем возрасте, так-как их очень легко контролировать и оказывать на
них влияние. Однако, как и в случае с маленькими детьми, время,
которое они могут сохранять внимание, ограничено. Поэтому я бы не
рекомендовал проводить уроки длиной более 45 минут за раз. Время
уроков должно регулироваться способностью ваших бычков сохранять
внимание.
 Следующий месяц я провел, практикуясь с ними. В течение этого месяца
мы путешествовали с ними по стране, что, привело к несистематическим
тренировкам. Однако, похоже, они хорошо усвоили команды. Я закончил
ярмо в середине нашего месячного путешествия. Я был счастлив, ведь
привыкание к ярму заняло у них всего лишь несколько занятий! Но
известно ли вам о том, что они выросли из этого ярма через несколько
недель после того, как мы вернулись ,из путешествия? Прежде чем это
случилось, мы начали обучать их тянуть тяжести, и об этом 6удет
рассказано в следующем уроке.

               Урок 3: Команда "бэк" (назад).

 Наступит время, когда вам надо будет привязать волов к нагрузке, 
например, к бревну. И тогда начальное положение вашей воловьей
упряжки потребует сдать назад. Для волов это задача не из легких, ведь, 
как правило, они не привыкли сдавать назад, в осо6енности соединенные
вместе ярмом. Озабоченные тем, что находится позади них, они будут

=======================================================5==

колебаться, сдавать ли им назад или нет.
 Существует несколько способов, коими вы можете побудить их сдать
назад. Один из них - это положить руки на их головы или лбы и, мягко толкая их,
отдать команду ''бэк!''. Никогда не забывайте называть их по
именам, прежде чем давать команду, чтобы они знали - вы обращаетесь
именно к ним.
 Если в вашем случае это не так легко срабатывает, опуститесь перед
ними на колени и поставьте руки им на грудь (грудину) и потрите ее,
одновременно толкая их назад. Опять-таки, называйте их по именам и 
командуйте "бэк!".
 Третий способ, которым мы пользуемся, заключается в том, чтобы
периодически ПОХЛОПЫВАТЬ бычков хлыстом по коленям передних
ног. 3аметьте, спово похлопывать выделено нами специально. Не
используйте хлыст, чтобы сделать им больно. Просто похлопывайте
им бычков по коленям. Повторюсь, сначала назовите их по именам, а
затем дайте команду ''бэк!''. 
 Лучше всего, если у вас есть время попрактиковаться, прежде чем вы
попытаетесь воспользоваться данной командой в рабочей ситуации. Мы 
всегда учим бычков сдавать назад после того, как они освоили четыре
начальных команды: "ОП!", "ВУЛ", "ДЖИ" и "ХА".
  Если у вас есть аллея с дорожкой, на которой они могут поместиться, но
не могут развернуться, можете практиковаться там. Часто при заднем
ходе у задних частей ваших бычков будет тенденция расходиться в
разные стороны друг от друга. Так, что их головы будут оставаться
вместе, а попы - расходиться в разные стороны. Если вы видите -
так и получилось, - остановитесь и подтолкните их задние части одну за
ра, в том направлении, в котором вы хотите, чтобы они сомкнулись, то
есть друг к другу. 3атем назовите по имени того бычка, которого вы
подталкиваете, и отдайте команду ''over'', "оува", (т. е. мимо, или что-то типа,"сомкнуть
строй!'' - прим. пер.)  
 Бычок передвинет задние ноги таким о6разом, чтобы подвинуться
поближе к напарнику и закрыть возникший зазор. 3атем подойдите к его
напарнику и сделайте то же самое. Они должны сдавать задом прямо, не
расходясь в разные стороны.
 Так что, если вы практикуетесь на аллейке, это заставит их сдавать
задом прямо, и, из-за узости аллеи, они так и привыкнут идти назад
спина к спине.
 Вы должны набраться, терпения, так-как любые проявления гнева, вопли,
или окрики только лишь заставят их нервничать, и это задержит приход
ожидаемого результата - должным образом выполненного хода назад.


=======================================================6==

                       Урок 4: Тягание.

 В самом начале бычков будет беспокоить шум, издаваемый тягаемым
ими предметом. Враджа и Гита продолжали поворачивать головы на
каждом шагу до тех пор, пока не привыкли, что нечто находится позади
них, и это нечто неопасно. Тогда они успокоились. Чтобы уменьшить их опасения, я сначала приблизился к объекту, который они должны были тянуть, подведя
бычков к нему, чтобы они могли его обнюхать. 3атем я опутал его цепью
и пристегнул к цепи, зацепленной за кольцо на ярме. В результате они смогли понять, что шум во время движения создавало волочившееся за ними бревно. С самого
начала бычки должны научиться начинать движение вместе, как 
подобает упряжке, и в то же время спокойно стоять, когда вес, который им
предстоит тянуть, пристегивают к железкам на их ярме. 3атем по
команде "оп!'' они должны начинать двигаться
одновременно, чтобы наиболее эффективно использовать свои
объединенные усилия. Не допустимо, чтобы один из них начинал
двигаться раньше другого. Вначале ваша упряжка будет тянуть легкий
вес. Если волы не начинают движение одновременно, это сначала не так
заметно. Однако, когда они вырастут и, как ожидается, будут тянуть
более тяжелый вес, несогласованный старт будет еще как заметен! В 
результате эффективность тяги вашей воловьей упряжки, особенно в
начале движения, значительно уменьшится.
 Начните с чего-то легкого, чтобы они просто знали, что что-то тянут. По
мере того, как они будут все больше понимать, что они двигают что-то,
или то, что от них это ожидается, можете увеличивать размер нагрузки. Враджа и
Гита начали с легкого бревнышка, затем были более тяжелые бревна,
сани, полные камней, культиватор, пружинная борона, а сейчас - 
косилка, скашивающая траву на нашем пастбище.
 Будьте чуткими к их обусловленности и способностям, и поймите - тягать
тяжести - дело для них новое, и им понадобится время, чтобы к нему
привыкнуть. Это подобно тому, как штангист постепенно, в процессе
тренировки, добавляет количество фунтов, которое он поднимает,
согласно своим способностям и мере своих возможностей. То же самое
должно быть верно и по отношению к вашей упряжке. Вам никогда не
следует давать им вес, который они не потянут. Иначе они могут начать 
бояться даже небольшого веса, начать уклоняться от работы.
 Сперва вам следует работать на открытом пространстве, тягая груз,
отдыхая, а затем опять тягая на определенное расстояние, или в течение
выделенного промежутка времени. Через каждые два или три раза 
практикуйте отвязывание от нагрузки, повороты ''джи'' или "ха", (который 
из них бычкам нео6ходимо практиковать больше, как вы считаете); подводите бычков к
грузу и опять привязывайте его. Таким образом, они узнают, что от них
ожидается, когда есть необходимость привязать груз к упряжке.
 Через несколько дней работы на открытом пространстве (количество дней

=======================================================7==

зависит от способностей ващих питомцев, насколько они быстро освоят
тягание, поведите их в слегка более лесистую местность, которая, в
сущности, является полосой препятствий. Сейчас вы можете
практиковать тягание грузов в более ограниченных, сложных условиях.
Осмотритесь и наметьте маршрут, которым вы поведете их, что даст им
опыт тягания груза в условиях ограниченного пространства. Хороший
пример ограниченного пространства - два дерева, расстояние между
которыми немногим больше, чем внешние размеры их тел и ярма.
Как погонщику, вам спедует знать, как направлять груз. Если вы слишком
резко срежете угол, груз застрянет, что представляет из себя очень
большую проблему. Для них и так большая проблема - сдать назад, что
уж говорить в условиях полной нагрузки! Так что удостоверьтесь в том,
что, когда вы делаете поворот, расстояние до ближайшего препятствия 
(препятствий) достаточно для того, чтобы груз не застрял. В идеале следует 
работать с упряжкой волов ежедневно. Таким
образом, они быстро научатся. Поступив, таким образом, вы сможете
наблюдать ежедневный прогресс всякий раз, когда будете выводить их
на улицу и проверять их возможности. Не забудьте, что перед любыми
командами следует называть их имена, чтобы они знали - именно к ним
обращаются. Когда вы останавливаетесь, чтобы дать им отдохнуть,
скажите им, что у них орошо получается: ''Молодец, Враджа, умница,
Гита'', - и потрепите их по шеям и за ушами. Возьмите с собой какое-нибудь 
 угощение, которое вы будете давать им после занятий.
  Может быть, вашей упряжке нравятся
яблоки или морковка. Вот увидите, они захотят вас порадовать!
Эффективность вашей упряжки будет определяться тем, насколько вы
хороший возница. Так что помните - способности вашей  команды
покоятся на ваших плечах и ваших любовных отношениях с ними!


                                                ОБУЧЕНИЕ ВОЛОВ.
                                                   Дополнения.
                                                Прабхавати деви даси.

                                               План.

0. Ведение.
1. Установление дружеских отношений и техника безопасности.
2. Приучение к оголовнику.
3. Прогулки.
4. Голосовые команды.
5. Обучение в паре в ярме.
6. Тянем груз.
7. Техника безопасности при работе с волами.


                                                Введение.

  Некоторые преданные спрашивают меня о том, как обучать молодых бычков (волов), чтобы можно было на них работать. Я отвечала, отвечала, а потом поняла, что лучше было бы написать про это, чтобы все желающие могли воспользоваться этим материалом, собранным мной из разных источников. Хотя опыт у меня небольшой и погонщик я, прямо скажем - не идеальный, за неимением лучшего, придется вам читать мною написанное... Источники : книга Парамананды прабху о дрессировке волов, (Парамананда прабху обучал Балабхадру прабху работе с волами), рассказы преданных, работавших с волами, личный опыт и главное -  личное общение с замечательным Вайшнавом Балабхадрой прабху, который щедро делится с нами своим богатейшим опытом, знаниями и любящим сердцем.
 Я постараюсь не повторяться, т.е. не рассказывать то же самое, что говорит Балабхадра прабху в своих 4 уроках, а также постараюсь рассказать вам те секреты, которые он мне раскрыл... 
 Я посвящаю эту работу своему дорогому Шриле Гурудеву - Нитья лила правишта Аштотарашатта Шри Шримад Бхактиведанта Нараяне Госвами Махараджу, который дал мне наставления использовать любую возможность, чтобы проповедовать чистое бхакти -  любовное служение Верховной Личности Бога. Постараюсь связать и показать, как работа на волах связана с развитием преданности и любви к Тому, Кто Сам очень любит коров и быков (волов).

=======================================================8==

             1. Установление дружеских отношений и техника безопасности.                  

  Из того, что вы будете читать, постарайтесь понять основные принципы, а жизненные ситуации могут быть различными. Например, мы устанавливали дружеские отношения с нашими бычками несколько иначе, чем Балабхадра прабху. Он своих животных приобрел (буквально - спас от смерти) и привез к себе на ферму, а у нас они родились от наших коров, мы были с ними сразу с их появления на свет. Поэтому наши отношения начали складываться тогда, когда мы помогали им ловить сосочки вымени, подпускали к маме перед дойкой или во время дойки (доили одновременно с теленком), кормили телят пойлом, сеном и т. д., пасли на пастбище, загоняли в коровник или под навес на ночь или днем летом, чтобы они могли спрятаться от оводней. Некоторые телята, заигравшись на пастбище (у них там была своя телячья тусовка), теряли маму из вида, и тогда моя дочь Ананда, которая пасла коров, помогала им найти маму. Так некоторые из них начали испытывать к ней полное доверие. Поэтому обучать их было легко и весело. Ананда совмещала полезное с приятным: обучение телят и игру с ними. Поскольку она сама тогда была еще ребенком, то для нее это было естественно.
 Вот некоторые приемы, которые она применяла.
 Надевание на шею веревочки. Балабхадра прабху рассказал нам один из секретов (от старых американских фермеров), как пугливое животное приучить к оголовнику. 
 Сначала нужно приучить его к поглаживаниям, почесываниям. Потом начать чесать ему шею сверху веревочкой, "ездить" веревкой влево-вправо, держа ее за концы разными руками. Потом отпустить веревочу, оствив ее на шее свободно висеть. Потом в процессе почесывания связать ее внизу и оставить, отпустить животное, чтобы оно всегда думало, что свободно. Потом те же манипуляции проделать с оголовником: "ездить влево-вправо" и т. д... Потом сверху вниз потихоньку надеть на мордочку, но не застегивать, потом - застегнуть и отпустить... И так он привыкнет к тому, что ему на голову что-то надевают.
 Еще Ананда порой ложила свой плащ на шею молодым волам, чтобы они привыкали к чувству груза на шее, где в будущем будет лежать ярмо.
 Нужно стараться, чтобы не было никакого насилия, но если и придется что-то чуть-чуть заставить бычка принять, например, удержать за шею, когда он хочет убежать, то тут же дать награду - погладить, почесать, угостить, сказать что-нибудь ласковое. Животные очень чувствительны к ласковым словам, интонациям голоса. Они не понимают нашу речь, но эмоции чувствуют тонко. Господь дал им эту способность, чтобы так они, лишенные разума, могли защищать себя от опасности и вовремя убежать, если почувствуют агрессию. 

              Безопасность.

 Нужно быть всегда осторожными, понимая, что молодые резвые животные могут совершить резкое движение. Ананда, например, чуть не лишилась переднего зуба, когда обнимала шустрого Юкту за шею сверху и расслабилась... Он дернулся головой вверх и ударил ее рожками по губам, зуб "въехал" в рот (вывих зуба), она языком поставила зуб на место и долго берегла от малейшей нагрузки, чтобы он прирос. 
 С молодыми телятами можно играть, как с собачками, но нельзя позволять им в процессе игры запрыгивать вам на плечи, быстро подбегать к вам и становиться на задние ноги, передние ложа вам на плечи или на пояс. Эта привычка может остаться у них и тогда, когда они вырастут... и что тогда?... Ни в коем случае нельзя разрешать бычку или телочке играть в "бодульки", т. е., когда играющие бодают друг друга. Дети часто любят бодать друг друга... Телята обожают так играть. Но они должны твердо усвоить, что такие игры с человеком недопустимы! За это можно и наказание получить!
 Нельзя потворствовать привычке пинаться ногами. Некоторые телята так делают, пробегая мимо, например. Нужно сразу же давать сильно сдачи. (Поэтому всегда в руке должна быть палочка!). Если не успел сразу стукнуть, то потом бесполезно. У животного память короткая, если наказать не сразу, то оно не поймет, за что наказано, и будет просто вас бояться. 
 Чтобы предупредить появление привычки пинаться, при подходе к животному сзади нужно обязательно окликнуть его или как-то подать знак, чтобы оно не испугалось. Если же испортить вола грубым наказанием, то у него может возникнуть привычка пинаться, от которой потом очень трудно отучить.
 Сознание животного так устроено, что оно уважает того, кто сильнее его, любит того, кто любит его и напрасно не наказывает. Тут действует метод кнута и пряника. В одной руке - палка, в другой - что- то приятное (вкуснятины, или просто ласковое прикосновение). При работе с животными ты просто вынужден научиться контролировать свой гнев: когда надо - выпускать его дозированно, когда он уже не нужен - прятать его.  И разум должен брать верх над умом и чувствами. Например, когда вол наступит на ногу (мой Балу так делал не раз), нужно понять причину, почему это произошло, а уже потом наказывать или не наказывать животное. И соображать нужно быстро! На то мы и люди, чтобы думать с большей скоростью, чем коровы...
 Основой же безопасности являются ваши дружеские отношения с волами. Если вы, например, случайно упадете им под ноги, они должны быть способны выполнить вашу команду (отданную "на лету") или даже без команды остановиться. 

======================================================9==

                 2. Приучение к оголовнику.

  Если ваше животное абсолютно "нулевое", то действуйте, как описано выше, постепенно приучая его к оголовнику. Балабхадра прабху особенно заострял внимание на том, что ВСЕ, что мы собираемся надеть на вола, НУЖНО СНАЧАЛА ДАТЬ ЕМУ ПОНЮХАТЬ. 
 Наши животные порой удивляют нас, наводя на мысли об их прошлых воплощениях...
 Когда телятам впервые надевают оголовник, они обычно хотя бы немного, но сопротивляются. А вот Даршан, когда ему впервые надевали оголовник, совсем не боялся, как-будто всю жизнь его ему надевали. Даже рот открыл. У меня возникла мысль, что он, вероятно, в прошлой жизни был лошадью, привычной к уздечке. Он еще долго каждый раз рот открывал при надевании оголовника, однажды я не заметила, как нижняя часть оголовника оказалась у него о рту, а я застегнула оголовник, потом заметила, что как-то странно он сидит, и Даршан что-то жует...
 Недавний случай с Симхой навел меня на мысли, что он в прошлой жизни был "русскоязычной!" служебной собакой, привычной ходить с человеком на поводке, радостно бросаться в твои объятия при команде "ко мне!", не чувствовать необходимой для вола дистанции с человеком (желание быть поближе...), с его рогами... это не совсем удобно для погонщинка... 

                   3. Прогулки.

 После того, как бычок привыкнет к оголовнику, можно начать гулять с ним. Когда он маленький, это нетрудно. 
 Наши животные и так за нами ходят, поэтому мы сразу, как только начинали этот этап, начинали обучать команде "оп" (пошел). Эта команда для них с детства привычная, потому что наши пастухи, гоня коров, "опают", мы так договорились, чтобы даже при смене пастухов, легче пасти. Животные привыкают к таким "позывным", как "Гулять!", "Домооой!", "Оп-Оп!". В старину пастухи на свирелях играли определенные мелодии (наигрыши), сигнализирующие, куда идти... Пастушок Кришна с друзьями положили начало этой традиции... 

                  4. Голосовые команды.

 Основные команды:
 "оп!" (пошел вперед), "вул" (остановиться), "джи" (повернуть направо), "ха" (налево), "бэк" (сдать назад, обычно шаг-два, потом опять команда).
 Вспомогательные команды:
 "стэй" (стоять на месте долго), "тише" (снизить темп ходьбы), "фут" (поднять ногу). 
 Команды (кроме "тише") международные, их также используют при работе с собачьими упряжками. 

 Процесс обучения этим командам смотри в "4 уроках".
 Можно лишь добавить, что мы обучали своих волов без кольцевого загона (ринга), сначала в коровнике, потом в общем загоне, потом недалеко от здания фермы, на пастбище... Очень важно обучить команду "вул" (остановиться) выполнять быстро, т.е. сразу, без длинного "торомозного пути". От этого может зависеть ваша безопасность. 
 Когда начинаем обучать команде "ха" (налево), то произносится имя вола, отдается команда "ха!" и одновременно с командой слегка ударяем вола по правой лопатке, также вначале можно слегка потянуть за поводок. Но потом нужно перестать тягать за поводок, это может стать дурной привычкой. Животные просто привыкнут идти туда, куда их тянут, и все. А команды вообще понимать не будут... 
 Вначале моей практики погонщика у меня была следующая проблема: при работе с волами я ходила впереди них, а сбоку не получалось. Они привыкли ходить за мной и все. Но порой это было опасно, особенно, когда тяжелое бревно тащить надо было, или пахать. Мне приходилось буквально убегать от волов. Я не раз получала рогами по спине, попе... А как переучить волов, чтобы ходить сбоку, я не знала.
 Пока Панду прабху не научил моих волов работать так, чтобы находиться от них слева, мне приходилось мучиться. 
 Так вот, нужно, чтобы работать возможно было и сбоку, и спереди (в сугробах в лесу, например, удобнее идти впереди). Для этого при тренировках нужно постепенно отходить все дальше и дальше от головы животного, чуть назад. Балабхадра прабху говорил мне, что в идеале можно вообще сзади находиться, и, представьте!, даже не пользоваться не то что палочкой (или кнутиком), но даже веревкой!!! То есть работать только на голос! Это "высший пилотаж"! Я предполагаю, что 5000 тысяч лет назад во Вриндаване Нанда Махарадж именно так с волами управлялся... и сына своего Балараму так научил...
 Вспомогательные команды.
 Новостью для меня была команда "стэй" (стоять). Ей необходимо научить, чтобы волы привыкли стоять спокойно, когда, например, телегу или сани нагружают или разгружают, когда бревно прицеплять или отцеплять нужно.  Поэтому при обучении этой команде нужно делать вид, что ты куда-то отходишь, обходить вокруг волов, пролазить между ними под ярмом (Балабхадра прабху это не раз показывал, как делать). 
 Также новостью была команда "фут" (нога). Поглаживая животное, подбираемся к ноге (чтобы не испугать вола, чтобы он не пнул ногой), гладим ногу, берем за задние маленькие копытца, командуем "фут" и приподымаем ногу (переднюю или заднюю, которую нужно осмотреть). Некоторые волы боятся щекотки, нужно быть осторожным. Эта команда нужна, когда вол наступил на поводок или запутался в веревке, или поранил ногу. Если он умеет по команде подымать ногу, то его легче вылечить, обработать рану и т. д.
 Команда "тише". Мы ее сами придумали. Сначала я волам командовала "потихоньку", чтобы они не мчались, потому что мне за ними тяжело угнаться было, особенно по сугробам... (с бронхиальной астмой особенно...). Но Балабхадра прабху посоветовал сделать команду короче, волам трудно запомнить длинное слово. Это, кстати, относится и к именам волов. Имя должно быть коротким, один-два слога, звучным, не оканчиваться 
на тот же слог, что и команды. Например, у нас возникла проблема с Симхой при повороте налево. Симха, "ха!". Пришлось заменить "Симха" на "Сим". Теперь звучит так: "Сим, ха! Сим, оп! " и т. д. Также Парамананда пр. советовал не называть вола именем Бога, так-как иногда приходится не слишком почтительно с ним обращаться.

======================================================10==

                                        5. Обучение в паре в ярме.  

 После того, как волов поодиночке обучили командам, нужно начать обучать их в паре. Первое время, пока у нас не было детского ярма (ярма маленького размера, для телят), мы просто связывали телят за оголовники небольшой веревочкой и водили их. Цель - научить их двигаться вместе, чтобы один не забегал вперед другого. Также отрабатывали все другие команды. 
 Потом тренировали в ярме. Это выглядело так умилительно... Я расписала ярмо их любимыми цветами - одуванчиками, было очень красиво...

                                               6. Тянем груз.

  Некоторые животные замечательно выполняют команды, а груз тянуть не хотят. Балу был таким. 
 Мы запрягли его в паре с Муни, прицепили пустую телегу и поставили перед ними на некотором расстоянии корыта с отрубями. Волы потянулись к отрубям, я стала отодвигать корыта... Балу даже не заметил, как стал тянуть телегу... В результате он понял, что его сзади никто не держит (он не хотел тащить груз, так-как думал, что его кто-то удерживает), и что он может этого "кого-то" перетянуть... Так он избавился от страха перед грузом. 
 Потом было еще смешнее. Мы пошли в лес за бревном. Бревно было нетяжелое, но длинное. Балу спокойно потащил его, и ... вдруг! на повороте... краем глаза заметил, что... что-то длинное и слегка извивающееся ползет за ним!!! О ужас!!! Он испугался и зашагал быстрее. Но его преследователь тоже стал ползти быстрее! Балу, наверное, подумал, что это огромная змея! И попытался убежать. Я стала его успокаивать. остановила, отцепила, подвела к бревну и дала ему его понюхать. Балу очень недоверчив и подозрителен. Он еще долго подозревал бревна в покушении на свою персону, пока не привык к ним.
 Когда волы впервые будут тянуть телегу, постарайтесь, чтобы она сильно не гремела, смажте оси ее колес. Однажды мы ехали за водой в деревню, на телеге стояли пустые металлические баки, они гремели. При спуске с небольшой горки грохот усилился. Балу испугался и побежал. Я подумала, что "ничего страшного, пусть пробегутся!..., быстрее дойдем". Но волы на полном ходу свернули в ближайшую рощицу, я не справилась с управлением, и Балу с разбегу стукнулся головой о дерево. Дерево оказалось между волами и они застряли... От сильного удара рог у Балу сразу же слетел. 
 Поэтому при обучении волов нужно приучать их к различного рода шумам: грохоту цепи через кольцо на ярме, падению дров..., и т. д. Чтобы это было не в "боевых условиях", как было часто у нас, а в тренировочных условиях, где более безопасно. 
 Еще один момент. Балабхадра прабху учит, чтобы волы трогались с места одновременно. Это очень важно! Также необходимо, чтобы они трогались не рывком, а постепенно, плавно. Дурная привычка, если они перед началом отклоняются назад, а потом рывком "берут" груз. 
 Однажды нас попросили вытащить засевшую в грязи легковушку. Из-за того, что волы не могли одновременно начать тянуть, мы никак не могли ее вытащить. Сначала тянет один, пока второй сообразит тянуть, первый уже выдохся и сдался, тогда второй получается в одиночку тянет... И так продолжалось довольно долго... Груз был вполне по их силам, но они не могли его "взять" из-за несогласованности действий. В какой-то момент (после моих усиленных молитв) у них на какой-то миг получилось потянуть вместе, и машина сдвинулась с места. Волы быстро поняли и радостно потянули ее на сушу... 
 После этого случая я осознала, насколько важно одновременно выполнять команду "оп". 
 Обучать тянуть груз нужно посепенно. Балабхадра прабху говорил нам, что если сразу волов перегрузить, то они могут начать бояться груза, заранее думая, что он им не по силам. Также нужно быть очень внимательным, чтобы животные ноги не поранили, то есть, смотреть, куда ты им приказываешь идти. Если вол неосторожно оступится и провалится в ямку, подвернет ногу о камень или еще что..., то он может потерять доверие к погонщику и не будет хотеть выполнять его команды. Он может думать: "Ага, я пойду туда, и опять ногу подверну... нет уж!". Поэтому у меня есть еще одна команда - "осторожно!", я говорю ее громко и показываю палочкой на опасное место, которое невозможно обойти (бывает и такое), или показываю это место и командую поворот. Все происходит быстрее, чем я сейчас пишу или вы читаете, обычно в лесу среди поваленных деревьев, камней, веток... Но поскольку волы мне доверяют, они быстро выполняют то, что я им говорю, и мы успешно проходим опасную зону. 

======================================================11==

                                8. Техника безопасности при работе с волами.

 В принципе я уже почти все рассказала. В руках ВСЕГДА должна быть палочка (это ваш руль, тормоз, газ, страховка и т.д.). Я порой ею почти не пользуюсь, но она все равно нужна. 
 У погонщика должно быть хорошее настроение, энтузиазм. Во время месячных лучше работу с волами отложить, они очень чуткие на запахи и особенно на ваше настроение, могут плохо слушаться, "тормозить" с выполнением команд, нервничать. Эти животные в гуне благости, поэтому, чтобы работать с ними, нужно тоже находиться в гуне благости. Если у вас нет перепадов настроения, связанных с месячным циклом, то тогда все нормально. Если же вы нервничаете и не можете справиться с этим, то волы сразу же почувствуют ваше волнение и могут принять его на свой счет, будут плохо слушаться. Я также заметила, что при длительной работе с одними и теми же животными происходит какое-то "соединение" что-ли, тонких тел. Это ощущение, что тело вола - мое тело, а мое тело - это его тело. И тогда приходит понимание, догадка, что "вот тут ему что-то чешется, тут его кто-то кусает...", и рука сама интуитивно тянется к месту, где требуется помощь, или туда, где его нужно подогнать палочкой, просто коснуться даже, чтобы выровнять движение упряжки, например... И волы так тонко чувствуют, что начинают выполнять требуемую команду даже без голоса или даже если дается неверная команда голосом, а мысленно - верная. Это когда нечаянно ошибаешься, что-то не так скажешь, хотя думаешь правильно. Когда есть такое взаимодействие и долгая практика, то они все делают верно. Вот тогда и приходит такое удовлетворение от работы с волами, что даже усталость воспринимается с радостью. 
 Состояние здоровья волов нужно учитывать. На захромавших животных работать нельзя, на голодных тоже. Мы обычно вначале их хорошо кормим, потом работаем, потом опять кормим. Если работа была тяжелая, то сразу кормить и поить нельзя, сначала нужно дать волам отдохнуть. 
 Для себя я уже давно уяснила, что главное для безопасности погонщика, особенно такого порой неловкого и медлительного, как я, это чтобы волы меня не боялись, полностью доверяли, считая меня своей мамой. Когда у них нет страха и есть уважение, и любовь, то они более сообразительные, лучше понимают, что от них требуется, более старательные. Если у вас будут такие отношения, то работа на волах будет более безопасной, чем работа на тракторе, или другом мертовом механизме, который не способен проявить самостоятельность.  

                                 9. Заключение.

  Как же работа на волах может помочь в духовном развитии?
  Во первых, правильная работа на волах. И вообще, эти животные (коровы, быки (волы)) могут сильно помочь "подняться", но если неправильно к ним относиться (жестоко, неуважительно, например), то также быстро можно и "съехать". Это ведь преданные Господа, вайшнавы в телах животных. 
 Волы помогают научиться контролировать гнев вплоть до уровня сердца, концентрировать внимание (чтобы ум не был рассеянным). Это важно для внимательного и нераздражительного (другого слова пока не подобрала) воспевания Святых имен Господа. Чтобы молиться Богу с любовью в сердце, нужно научиться обуздывать всякий гнев, раздражительность. Работа на волах помогает научиться быть "черепахой", которая выпускает лапы из панциря, а потом прячет их. Также нужно научиться делать с гневом. 
 Волы помогают развивать аскетизм и другие необходимые для преданного служения качества. Правдивость, например, милосердие, чистоту. (Наши животные не любят алкоголиков, курящих...). 
 Волы помогают развивать памятование об играх Господа Кришны и Баларамы, если перед этим ты слышал о них из уст Вайшнавов. Стоит только подумать и представить, что 5000 тысяч лет назад Сам Господь приходил на нашу матушку Землю в то место, где царил простой образ жизни с поддержанием коров, быков (волов), что это ЕГО ОБРАЗ ЖИЗНИ, что живя так же, ты становишься ближе к Богу, можешь лучше понять, прочувствовать на себе то, чем жили односельчане Кришны... их ежедневные хлопоты... и чистое сознание!!! Ум сам устремляется к размышлениям о лилах Господа... и очищается... 
 Если мы учимся строить правильные любовные отношения с теми, кто дорог Господу (а коровы и волы, как известно, очень дороги Кришне), то становимся тоже дороги Ему, наши отношения с Верховной Личностью также развиваются... потому что это то, что хочет от нас Шрила Прабхупада. Очень важен наш мотив: почему мы хотим работать на волах? Мотив определяет цель.
 Но даже если вначале мотив не совсем чист, есть примесь материальных корыстных желаний, то в процессе воспевания и практического служения, наличия садху-санги (общения с возвышенными Вайшнавами), предания чистому вайшнаву, понимание придет. Поэтому работайте на волах и воспевайте Харе Кришна!     

                                                                                                                                     12

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

ОБУЧЕНИЕ ВОЛОВ
 
Митра, "стэй!"                                Митра, "оп!"
Обратите внимание на положение человека, вол находится по правую руку от нас.
 
Чандра, "ха!" коснуться правой лопатки. Митра, "фут!" (подними ногу!), и задержать ее в этом положении.
 
Митра, "ха!" (налево)   Киртан, молодец, хороший мальчик! После успешного выполнения команды нужно обязательно поощрить вола лаской, добрым словом.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Сим, "оп!". Симха заменили на Сим. Даршан, Митра, молодцы!
 
Даршан, Митра, "стэй". Они стоят. Джай, Рупа, "стэй!".
 
Чандра. Врата, "стэй!". Милые, правда? Вира! (Герой!) Ему тут один месяц, он родился в ноябре 2008. Уже можно начинать обучение. Симху Ананда начала обучать в 2.5 года, это поздновато. Но у них с телячьего возраста были очень доверительные отношения, поэтому Симха во всем слушался Ананду и считал ее авторитетом.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

ОБУЧЕНИЕ ВОЛОВ
 
Киртан, Юкта, "стэй!" Нужно научить волов стоять возле каких-то предметов, телеги, например, привязывать или нет. Чтобы они привыкли стоять не только на открытом месте. 
Изготовление "детского" ярма. Ананда прикидывает, где сверлить дырки. Смотрит чертежи.
 
Кто-то из преданных принес вот ЭТО, может вставить в нос клипсочку волам для удобства? Ананда (как истинный ученый) решила сначала провести испытание на себе. Клипсу забраковали....
 
Даршан и Митра в обновке. Учатся стоять. Даршан, Митра, "джи!". Трудная попытка научить повороту направо. Приходится зайти вперед, стукнув палочкой по левой лопатке ближнего вола, а затем аналогично - дальнего. Им нужно научиться стоять, ходить ровно, а не "кто в лес, кто по дрова..."

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Даршан, Митра, "вуул!" Они поначалу не сразу останавливались, приходилось вперед забегать, палочку вперед выставлять, даже руки на головы им класть и тогда командовать "ВУУЛ!". Это они такие нарядные на празднике открытия сенокоса, были участниками праздничного шествия.
 
Ананда удерживает их на месте, трава такая соблазнительная.... вкусная.... Даршан все время отвлекается, не чувствуя важности момента.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

ОБУЧЕНИЕ ВОЛОВ

Обратите внимание, Балу, рыжий вол, немного отстает. Из-за этого весь груз тянет Рай. Этот недостаток очень трудно исправить. Нужно обучать молодых волов сразу, чтобы они ходили ровно, не вырываясь вперед и не отставая.

Если обучать маленьких волов могут даже дети, то для волов постарше нужна физическая сила. Панду прабху обучает Мадху и Симху. Они слишком резвые, видите, он их притормаживает, чтобы они научились ходить медленнее, не бежать.

Сейчас мы это бревнышко развернем и домой потащим. Можно работать и на одном воле. Балу, который любит сачковать, чтобы весь груз доставался напарнику, пришлось поработать. Для обучения работе в лесу, молодых животных надо иногда водить в лесочке, где они научаться обходить препятствия, внимательно и медленно осторожно выполнять команды. Чтобы, например, вытащить это бревно и не застрять на пеньках каких-нибудь, Балу должен очень чутко меня слушать и с точностью до десяти см двигаться вперед или вбок, чтобы протащить бревно до того места, где уже не будет препятствий.

----------


## Лююбовь

Спасибо за брошюру! Очень интересно.

----------


## Салчак

Большое спасибо, Прабхавати матаджи, прочитал с удовольствием! Коровы и телята, заросшие зимней шерстью, очень симпатичны  :smilies:  Видно, что вымя коров тоже заросло шерстью, для защиты от холода, Господь Говинда все предусмотрел. Говинда ки Джай!

----------


## Bhaktaparadhina das

Дорогие преданные!
Предлагаю вашему вниманию описание изготовления ярма для волов. Информация и фото взяты из журнала изданного примерно 1998г в г. Перми.
http://prostayajizn.ru/izgotovlenie-...nie-yarma.html
Буду благодарен если эта информация пригодится для Вас.

----------


## Галим

> Дорогие преданные!
> Предлагаю вашему вниманию описание изготовления ярма для волов. Информация и фото взяты из журнала изданного примерно 1998г в г. Перми.
> http://prostayajizn.ru/izgotovlenie-...nie-yarma.html
> Буду благодарен если эта информация пригодится для Вас.


Пригодится,спасибо большое!

----------


## Elena U

Здравствуйте!
Любые породы могут доиться без телят или только молочные?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Здравствуйте!
> Любые породы могут доиться без телят или только молочные?


Здравствуйте! Без телят никакие коровы не будут доиться.
Так чтобы больше года корова без теленка давала более-менее достаточно молока-это огромная редкость. Я слышала в ИСККОН всего 3 таких случая. Но среди преданных упорно ходит эта теория. 
Почитайте тему "Молоко: этика и традиция", там затрагивалась эта тема.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Возможно, матаджи Прабхавати и другие преданные могут поделиться со всеми тут своим позитивным опытом, когда у их коров была долгая лактация? Будет очень полезно узнать о реальном опыте длительного содержания коров!

----------


## Elena U

Тоже надеюсь что кто-то расскажет о своём реальном опыте. Желательно бы доить коровку без телят года 2 хотя бы если возможно. Поняла пристроить телят не на мясо оооочень сложно в нашем регионе (Забайкалье).

----------


## Elena U

Читала ещё что телята на подсосе могут быть до года и как поняла коровка пока кормит не гуляется. Получается телёнок раз в 2 года тогда будет. Может у кого-то такой опыт есть. Матушка пишет в брошюре о коровках что у неё телята с коровками до года. Нужно всё пробовать лишь бы телята не попали под ножи мясоедов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Здесь на форуме хозяева коров очень редко бывают. 
А вот на Facebook они между собой общаются очень хорошо, там уже очень много рассказов и там вам могут ответить на все вопросы. Зарегистрируйтесь там. Если будет надо, напишите, подскажем, кого там искать по именам.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны всем участникам! простите, что долго не заходила. Там в теме молоко я вот этот пост разместила. И еще допишу.
Удои наших коров, которые долго не телятся:
последний раз они телились в 2008 г.Таким образом прошло уже 8 лет, идет девятый. за это время некоторые из них перестали давать молоко, а некоторые продолжают доиться, и даже увеличивают надои. Есть парочку таких, кто несколько лет не давали вообще, а потом сами стали давать молоко (без наших усилий).Доим два раз в день. За сутки надои примерно такие: от 0.5 литра (таких один раз доим), до 10-12 литров (за две дойки). Большинство дает около 5 литров. Также уже несколько лет телки (т.е., те, кто вообще ни разу не телились) дают хорошее молоко. Одна даже около 12 литров в день.
Таким образом, дополняя ваши материалы, можно сделать выводы, что НЕ ВСЕ КОРОВЫ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ПРЕКРАЩАЮТ ДАВАТЬ МОЛОКО, ЕСЛИ НЕ РОЖАЮТ.По моим наблюдениям, это коровы с хорошим характером и привычками. Порода наша обычная, пестрая, некоторые с примесью киргизской (расцветкой похожие на собак долматинов), у киргизов передние копыта черные. Самое главное - это хорошее обращение и чтобы они могли слушать святое имя. Мы поем бхаджаны и киртан во время дойки. Также у нас есть установленные Божества Радхи-Говинды-Лалиты-Вишакхи, Которым их молочко каждый день предлагаем. И стараемся, чтобы от всех коров. Таким образом сознание этих коров развивается и проявляется внешне как желание отдавать, служить. Тогда и в теле происходят какие-то гормональные перестройки, так, что даже телки начинают испытывать желание доиться и у них появляется молоко. Кришна Сам становится их теленком, только невидимым для обычного взора. Мы поем Его имена, Он присутствует, и коровы с радостью кормят Его.(Или думают, что кормят Его). А мы, доярки выступаем в роли Его представителей. Душа коровы ведь имеет знание, она чувствует, кому служит. 
Но этот опыт возможен только у преданных. Обычные люди даже пытаться не будут. Они будут думать, что то экономически невыгодно. А вот я думаю, что такое содержание все равно выгодно(слово нехорошее), полезно... Потому что удовлетворяет Господа. И можно целую книгу написать, КАК это выгодно....
 Пока корова кормит теленка, она все равно может приходить в охоту. А может и не приходить... (Как женщина. Когда кормит грудью, у некоторых могут быть месячные , а у кого-то - нет. А бывает, что у одной и той-же женщины на втором ребенке не было месячных во время лактации, а на первом ребенке появились даже когда кормила. И что забеременеть можно и в том и в др. случае. А у некоторых когда нет месячных во время лактации, то и беременность не наступает. Все индивидуально. )
 Хочу еще высказать свое мнение насчет того, что люди покрывают коров каждый год и таким образом берут в большинстве случаем молоко от уже беременной коровы. (Запускают ее ведь где-то за 2-3 месяца до отела)Нашла когда-то такую информацию в одной книге про йогу.Там говорится, что кормящая мать не должна вступать в половые отношения. Потому что это вредно отразится на ребенке, на его характере. Молоко становится каким-то то ли плохо усвояемым, то ли еще что-то... А если же она беременеет, то молоко вообще становится для ребенка невкусным, он уже не хочет сосать, психует, плачет и т.д... Именно по этому признаку моя бабушка определяла, что она опять беременна. (Порой в год по два раза). В той книге писалось, что в таком случае молоко становится ядовитым. 
 Также еще информация: 
 В шастрах говорится, что лучшее молоко - это молоко от только что отелившейся коровы (имеется в виду не молозиво, конечно). Почему? - Потому что она еще не успела опять забеременеть и чувства у нее к маленькому теленку сильные, ее молоко наполнено сильными эмоциями любви.
 А теперь представьте, что люди покупают в магазинах, какое молоко? (Я уже не говорю про всю химию и др.)
 Все это я веду к тому, что покрывать корову каждый год - это неправильно. Раньше я так не думала. Это понимание пришло ко мне в результате длительного практического опыта и наблюдений. Медитации, если хотите.
 Не всегда нужно гнаться за литрами. Нужно думать о качестве. А литры сами проявятся. Слушать свое сердце и следовать наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Еще один момент вспомнила, отчего коровы возможно удои могут увеличить.
 Наши коровы любят, когда к нам дети приезжают и гуляют в коровнике, особенно во время дойки. (Лазают чуть ли не под коровой...)Коровы их тогда обнюхивают, лизать даже иногда пытаются. А если такой ребенок доить пытается, то коровы стоят не шелохнувшись! Видимо, за эти годы у них такая жажда по детям, что они очень рады им. И я заметила, что тогда удои немножко больше, чем в обычные дни.

----------


## Галим

Прабхавати дд,спасибо большое,у меня еще вопрос-насколько этично сдерживать желание коров иметь телят,ведь не покрытые коровы "гуляют" регулярно и их желание не удовлетворяются по моему,хотя они прыгают друг на дружку,и я слышал,что если долго не покрывать коров,то у них возникают гормональные отклонения?

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Прабхавати дд,спасибо большое,у меня еще вопрос-насколько этично сдерживать желание коров иметь телят,ведь не покрытые коровы "гуляют" регулярно и их желание не удовлетворяются по моему,хотя они прыгают друг на дружку,и я слышал,что если долго не покрывать коров,то у них возникают гормональные отклонения?


 Из нескольких зол выбираем меньшее.Что будет бОльшим грехом: не пускать коров к быку или:1)плохо заботится о растущем поголовье?2)из-за растущего поголовья не хватает пастбищ, места в коровнике,времени для общения с животными и воспитания их.... и т.д.
 Я слышала, что есть такие "преданные", содержащие коров и регулярно покрывающие их, которые потом лишних телят продают или просто сдают на мясо... Зато они "этично не сдерживают желание коров иметь телят"... и также имеют молоко...(какого качества с духовной точки зрения?)...
 Хотя я не осуждаю их. У каждого своя сложная жизненная ситуация... Возможно, у них нет другого выхода. А мы нашли пока такой выход: не покрывать коров, пока стадо не уменьшится до определенного количества, чтобы хватало своих пастбищ, земель для заготовки сена и т.д. и людей также для служения коровам. 
 Насчет гормональных отклонений.
 Возможно, они могут быть. Но у тех коров, которые продолжают доиться, вроде все нормально. Все проблемы живых существ в этом мире - это неконтролируемое желание наслаждаться. Когда коровы прыгают друг на друга - это меньшее зло, чем когда на них несколько быков прыгают. Когда у нас были быки некастрированные, то такие "паровозики" можно было наблюдать... Коров просто заезживали... бока ободранные, одной даже спину сломали... 
 Что касается их желания иметь телят, то если рассмотреть это с позиции души, то станет понятно, что коровам хочется заботиться и проявлять нежные чувства. Обычно объект - это теленок. Но в нашей ситуации мы не можем им это дать, поэтому просто стараемся с ними нежно с любовью общаться... и они нас воспринимают, как своих телят... Видно, как проявляют свои чувства: порой облизывают и т.д. Но что еще мы можем поделать???? 
 Вот если бы преданные в городах решили массово идти основывать фермы, как хотел Шрила Прабхупада, тогда и коровам стало бы больше материнской радости! Так что дело за вами!!!

----------


## Галим

Прабхавати дд спасибо!Ваш опыт уникальный :dandavat: Еще хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение по поводу приютов для коров,по моему,чисто теоретически,их схема спасения коров нерабочая..что вы об этом думаете?

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Прабхавати дд спасибо!Ваш опыт уникальныйЕще хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение по поводу приютов для коров,по моему,чисто теоретически,их схема спасения коров нерабочая..что вы об этом думаете?


 Я впервые слышу об этой идее. Нууу, ... существуют же приюты для кошек, собак,,, так почему для коров не создать? Может это помогло бы размягчить сердца людей? Но прокормить их будет непросто... Зато будет много навоза...

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Харе Кришна! Дорогие участники этой темы, в эти выходные в Москве на Большой Дмитровской в Дели Базаре состоится ярмарка аюрведы. Там будет распространяться и наша продукция: ограниченное количество гхи, чуть-чуть сливочного масла и панира. Желающие могут успеть посетить это мероприятие и познакомиться с нашими продуктами. Есть блог, на котором вы можете посмотреть наши фотки и почитать рассказы о коровах. Новая Враджа Мандала

Viprana

 Недавно оставил тело наш самый старый рабочий вол Бала. Ему было почти 23 года. пару месяцев не дожил. Он упал на улице и лежал на боку 9 дней, отказываясь от пищи и воды. Как дед Бхишма, он был такой огромный и совсем беспомощный... Мы каждый день ходили к нему петь киртан, читать джапу и читать шлоки. За 8 дней перед ним была прочитана вся Бхагават Гита, а на 9-ый день Бала ушел.  Бала-рыжий, ближе к погонщику (ко мне).

----------


## Anna

> в Москве на Большой Дмитровской в Дели Базаре состоится ярмарка аюрведы. Там будет распространяться и наша продукция: ограниченное количество гхи, чуть-чуть сливочного масла и панира. Желающие могут успеть посетить это мероприятие и познакомиться с нашими продуктами.


Не на Большой Дмитровской (это другая улица в другом районе), а на Большой Новодмитровской, 36 (Дизайн-завод "Флакон", 2 минуты от м. Дмитровская). 17-18 декабря.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Спасибо большое, Анна! Простите, что неправильно указала. Я живу не в Москве, просто сегодня моя сестра туда поехала с повезла гхи. Я по памяти записала адрес. Ошиблась, извините. Но так здорово, что естьте, кто лучше знают такие места....

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Вот телефон преданной, которая будет на этой ярмарке с нашим гхи - 8965-905-1001 Нирмала даси
 Она уже хорошо научилась доить коров и умеет замечательно готовить из молока, как настоящая гопи. А теперь вот "из Вриндавана отправилась в Матхуру торговать..." :vedma:  :smilies: 
 А Кришна тут остался и ждет подарков...  :buket:

----------


## Elena U

Приветствую всех преданных!
Почитала брошюру о коровках. Спросить хочу Матушка пишет у неё коровки доятся 9 лет без телят. Скажите это от породы наверное зависит? Так долго доиться могут как поняла молочные породы коровок. У меня будет Якутская, и как мне сказали хозяева это порода мясная и доиться без телят они не будут. В Якутии их держат для мяса как ни прискорбно. Поэтому такой вопрос возник. Если уж без телят никак нельзя, может на форуме есть преданные из России, кто бы мог принять телят к себе? В Омске есть поселение, я пыталась с ними связаться, но молчат почему-то. Или может можно как-то уговорить коровку доиться без телят хотя бы года 2. Жду любого совета. Заранее спасибо за добрые слова.

----------


## Elena U

Я живу в окружении мясоедов (в Забайкалье), поэтому пристраивать телят у нас совершенно некуда, даже тёлочек маленьких забивают у нас часто, не говоря о бычках. Сердце сжимается глядя на всё это. У меня возможно будут помеси с Джерсейской молочной породой (это семя достать у нас легче). Может кого-то заинтересуют помеси, буду рада отправить по России. Дорогу только нужно будет оплатить, подумаем над этим вместе с новыми хозяевами телят.

----------

